# Has the furry fandom ever completely digusted you?



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

I'm sure most of you will probably say 'HOLY SHIT YES!", I figured it would be something original to ask in a forum that lacks original topics. :V

But anyways, a lot of the furry fandom disgusts me, which is kinda ass backwards since I'm still here. I've ended up seeing some really freaky furry porn in my travels through the internet that make me wonder what the hell is wrong with you people. :V

I don't really have any stories to share so maybe you guys do.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

You, OP. You.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

No, actually. The disturbing stuff is always from the 4chan-type people.


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> You, OP. You.



Sluts like him are the reason people think we're perverts. >:[


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

When a furry that drew cub porn got arrested for *REAL* child porn furries backed him up and defended him.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 7, 2010)

Damn straight it has. Fatfuck-fur fetishists, shitting dick-nipples, baby furs, etc. There's so much fucked up shit on here that it's hard to believe.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> When a furry that drew cub porn got arrested for *REAL* child porn furries backed him up and defended him.



Sickening.

I'm sure it was just lines on paper.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> You, OP. You.


I feel honored. :V


----------



## Riley (May 7, 2010)

It disgusts me every single day.  But in an endearing way.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Damn straight it has. Fatfuck-fur fetishists, shitting dick-nipples, baby furs, etc. There's so much fucked up shit on here that it's hard to believe.



And that's just his Favourites.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Zoophiles who believe the fandom will accept them


----------



## Takun (May 7, 2010)

This one time Heckler & Koch was like "Hey Takun, suck my dick." and I was all "Dude that's disgusting" and he's all "DUDE SUCK IT HOMO." and I said "NO YOU DICKWEED." and then I giggled cause I said dickweed.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> And that's just his Favourites.





Voidrunners said:


> just his Favourites.





Voidrunners said:


> Favourites.





Voidrunners said:


> *Favourites.*



Learn to spell?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Sickening.
> 
> I'm sure it was just lines on paper.


They defended him by saying he wasn't arrested for the cub porn.
What's funny is the artist admitted he fucked up and his "fans" just wanted him to go back to drawing it.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Learn to spell?



If you learnt real English, you'd find that is the correct spelling.

Fucking lazy Americans missing vowels out to make it easier for themselves.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Learn to spell?


Believe it or not, I've seen favorites spelled like that before in books I believe, like colours

I dunno, it's a weird spelling but it's used


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Damn straight it has. Fatfuck-fur fetishists, shitting dick-nipples, baby furs, etc. There's so much fucked up shit on here that it's hard to believe.


WHY WOULD YOU LINK THAT


Scotty1700 said:


> Learn to spell?


British people had English before we did.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> British people had English before we did.


Yup

That is a correct spelling


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> If you learnt real English, you'd find that is the correct spelling.
> 
> Fucking lazy Americans missing vowels out to make it easier for themselves.



I'm aware of this but we don't speak 'real English' nowadays. 



WillowWulf said:


> Believe it or not, I've seen favorites spelled like that before in books I believe, like colours
> 
> I dunno, it's a weird spelling but it's used



Used by weird people....and brits :?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

Everyday man...everyday D:


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm aware of this but we don't speak 'real English' nowadays.
> 
> Used by weird people....and brits :?



No, you speak "American English". Which is like English, but with the difficult spellings taken out.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm aware of this but we don't speak 'real English' nowadays.
> 
> Used by weird people....and brits :?



And Canadians. Watch what you say about Canadians, bro. *gives you a glare*


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Used by weird people....and brits :?


It's essentially like an Old English way of spelling it (right?)

It's not recognized by our American dictionaries though I don't think

And Firefox and MS Office Word don't process it either


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> And Canadians. Watch what you say about Canadians, bro. *gives you a glare*



It's not even a real country anyway.



WillowWulf said:


> It's essentially like an Old English way of  spelling it (right?)



Wrong. It *is* the proper English spelling. A lot of words seem to have the 'u' dropped when used in the US, for no reason other than to make it easier to spell. Any proper dictionary will have it, so US versions that don't are fairly shite ones.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

At least wait for page two or three before you derail my damn thread. >=[


----------



## Luca (May 7, 2010)

I seen some crazy shit out there. I don't even like regular furry porn let alone gay Nazi wolfs sucking each... I guess you get the idea. And some of you probibly got an image in thier head.


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At least wait for page two or three before you derail my damn thread. >=[



Ok, may we continue now?


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Luca said:


> I seen some crazy shit out there. I don't even like regular furry porn let alone gay Nazi wolfs sucking each... I guess you get the idea. And some of you probibly got an image in thier head.


Damn it

I've seen that picture before


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> And Canadians. Watch what you say about Canadians, bro. *gives you a glare*



No they don't. I know a ton of Canadians and they never speak or spell like that.



Voidrunners said:


> It's not even a real country anyway.



If you say so :V


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

Luca said:


> I seen some crazy shit out there. I don't even like regular furry porn let alone gay Nazi wolfs sucking each... I guess you get the idea. And some of you probibly got an image in thier head.



And the ones where someone is getting fucked by a penis that is so big, it ejaculates out their mouth. Proper duct-tape territory, to stop the fuckee from splitting down the middle.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At least wait for page two or three before you derail my damn thread. >=[



Well, you could be completely disgusted with your threads getting derailed.

Also:
armour
colour
favourite


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

Luca said:


> I seen some crazy shit out there. I don't even like regular furry porn let alone *gay Nazi* wolfs sucking each... I guess you get the idea. And some of you probibly got an image in thier head.



There's Nazi furry porn out there? And people don't even realize that's an oxymoron?


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Well, you could be completely disgusted with your threads getting derailed.
> 
> Also:
> armour
> ...


I already mentioned colour


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No they don't. I know a ton of Canadians and they never speak or spell like that.
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so :V



There's no difference between the pronunciations of words, I don't think. Besides that funny accent.

And Canada is just America's hat.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> There's Nazi furry porn out there? And people don't even realize that's an oxymoron?


It's not an oxymoron, and yes it exists.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> There's Nazi furry porn out there? And people don't even realize that's an oxymoron?



Most people here can't even spell "oxymoron", let alone know what it means. :C


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's not an oxymoron, and yes it exists.


It's more like irony


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's not an oxymoron, and yes it exists.



Gay Nazi is an oxymoron.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Most people here can't even spell "oxymoron", let alone know what it means. :C


An oxymoron is like a contradicting phrase right?


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Gay Nazi is an oxymoron.



Well, that's not a very nice thing to call him.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's not an oxymoron, and yes it exists.



Yes it is. The Nazi Regime prosecuted and murdered homosexuals...."GAY" + "NAZI" = Contridiction.

Oxymoron is a contradiction in words like painfully pleasant, or frigidly hot....it's loosely the same thing.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Gay Nazi is an oxymoron.


Oh I thought you were going more for the "FURRIEZ R ACCEPTING N KEWL AND NAZIZ R EVAL N BAD N HAET."

Still I think that's more irony.


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yes it is. The Nazi Regime prosecuted and murdered homosexuals...."GAY" + "NAZI" = Contridiction.



And actually, some of the SS members, including the leaders, were allegedly gay.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yes it is. The Nazi Regime prosecuted and murdered homosexuals...."GAY" + "NAZI" = Contridiction.


I say that's more like irony though :/

But I guess it could also be an oxymoron


----------



## Jelly (May 7, 2010)

I was walking by a vendor at AC and overheard "yeah, but if you want the good stuff, I keep these special comics under the table that have snuff and gangrape chil-"
and as I 180'd at breakneck speed i walked right into some fat bald guy's yawn (which smelled like a leather tanning pool on fire)

Full-on affront to the senses.

chimerasynx
but i got over it
w
what
doesnt tkill u makes u stonrger =)
(help)

oh jesus
also furries at the summary of the results of the FURvey
that was horrible
gas the room
kill me dead


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

No. The chan sites disgust me though.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Still I think that's more irony.



It's part oxymoron, part ironic. Ironoron.


----------



## Luca (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Damn it
> 
> I've seen that picture before


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Let's get back on topic:

Furry RP rape.

I've had it happen to me and it's disgusting. If I don't RP back I do not want to typefuck you. Stop it. >=[


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> It's part oxymoron, part ironic. Ironoron.


well there you go


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I was walking by a vendor at AC



I've identified the problem.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No they don't. I know a ton of Canadians and they never speak or spell like that.



9:18:44 PM [CrispSkittlez]:* What  are your favourite kinds of music? 


*


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I say that's more like irony though :/
> 
> But I guess it could also be an oxymoron



Irony: something unexpected happening; the opposite of what was expected to happen.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let's get back on topic:
> 
> Furry RP rape.
> 
> I've had it happen to me and it's disgusting. If I don't RP back I do not want to typefuck you. Stop it. >=[


I've had it happen to me too :/


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've had it happen to me too :/


Why do people think that's OK? Cause it's not.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh I thought you were going more for the "FURRIEZ R ACCEPTING N KEWL AND NAZIZ R EVAL N BAD N HAET."



Well, that too.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do people think that's OK? Cause it's not.



You are aware there is normally a little 'x' button to press if you dislike talking to someone?


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let's get back on topic:
> 
> Furry RP rape.
> 
> I've had it happen to me and it's disgusting. If I don't RP back I do not want to typefuck you. Stop it. >=[




Hey everyone, check out my sig!


----------



## Luca (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> And the ones where someone is getting fucked by a penis that is so big, it ejaculates out their mouth. Proper duct-tape territory, to stop the fuckee from splitting down the middle.



Or a bunch of dragons screwing a car in the exaust pipe. There's ton of shit out there than makes me wonder how sick in the head someone would have to be to get off on this stuff.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do people think that's OK? Cause it's not.


Especially when the victim is a minor D:


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey everyone, check out my sig!



You spelled his name wrong....oh wait....


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Especially when the victim is a minor D:



Awww, you'ze still a youngster aren't ye' :3



Silver Dragon said:


> You spelled his name wrong....oh wait....



Well would you look at that, I did....


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Especially when the victim is a minor D:



Really?

I was unaware you were a minor. I was under the impression most of that stuff was done with machinery these days.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> You are aware there is normally a little 'x' button to press if you dislike talking to someone?


Yes and I usually ignore them.



WillowWulf said:


> Especially when the victim is a minor D:


That is because furries are fucked up.

Also every pic described here I've seen... fuck the internet.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

Luca said:


> Or a bunch of dragons screwing a car in the exaust pipe. There's ton of shit out there than makes me wonder how sick in the head someone would have to be to get off on this stuff.



I'm fairly sure that is some kind of running joke. I know furries have all kinds of odd fetishes, but that is just too specific.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

I only hate individuals... not entire groups...


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I'm fairly sure that is some kind of running joke. I know furries have all kinds of odd fetishes, but that is just too specific.



Rule 34.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Rule 34.



An ostrich, raping a donkey with it's head, while rubbing a cream bun into it's cloaca.

Go ahead. Find that one.


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> An ostrich, raping a donkey with it's head, while rubbing a cream bun into it's cloaca.
> 
> Go ahead. Find that one.



wat


----------



## Jelly (May 7, 2010)

2nd generation Furries kind of disgust me.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

Jelly said:


> 2nd generation Furries kind of disgust me.



The ones that wouldn't be here, if it hadn't been for strategically placed holes?


----------



## Aleu (May 7, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> And Canada is just America's hat.



...do you know of the artist humon?


----------



## Jelly (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> The ones that wouldn't be here, if it hadn't been for strategically placed holes?



gee willikers! thanks, unloving void staring back


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Jelly said:


> 2nd generation Furries kind of disgust me.





Voidrunners said:


> The ones that wouldn't be here, if it hadn't  been for strategically placed holes?


So we're third generation furries?


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> ...do you know of the artist humon?



No? That's an old joke.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

Jelly said:


> gee willikers! thanks, unloving void staring back



The question is, does amniotic fluid wash out of fake fur?


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> An ostrich, raping a donkey with it's head, while rubbing a cream bun into it's cloaca.
> 
> Go ahead. Find that one.



Touche, I don't feel like looking for creepy fetish porn but I'm sure that it's out there somewhere.


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> So we're third generation furries?



I assume first gen are the ones that discover it for themselves. Second gen are the ones squirted out when two furries with compatible genitals interact.

I guess.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> So we're third generation furries?


wait what generation of furfags do I belong to?


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Awww, you'ze still a youngster aren't ye' :3


derp


----------



## Aleu (May 7, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> No? That's an old joke.



oh...I've only recently heard of it...

-slinkers off into the shadows in shame-


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wait what generation of furfags do I belong to?


3rd
2nd are the sick fucks.


----------



## Jelly (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I assume first gen are the ones that discover it for themselves. Second gen are the ones *squirted out* when two furries with compatible genitals interact.
> 
> I guess.



ugh
you're so _unpleasant_

nobody will ever hear me almost vomit at that amniotic fluid comment

But yeah.
I meant, like, the kids of furries who are also furries and they have a big ol gay furry fest and come to AC. And they're proud to all be one big disgusting furfag family buying porn together


----------



## Aleu (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> 3rd
> 2nd are the sick fucks.



...so what were the first?


----------



## Luca (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I'm fairly sure that is some kind of running joke. I know furries have all kinds of odd fetishes, but that is just too specific.



I admit I have a fetish. But what's differnt about mine is that a lot of it is SFW. At least what I have seen. But some of the stuff out there is almost too insane to even be taken seriously.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> 3rd
> 2nd are the sick fucks.


So it's:

First gen are the "originals"
Second gen is the sick fucks that joined after it got advertised as a fuckfest or however that happened.
Third are the cool people?


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I assume first gen are the ones that discover it for themselves. Second gen are the ones squirted out when two furries with compatible genitals interact.
> 
> I guess.


Hah, like that ever happens.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> ...so what were the first?


The ones that realized they were nerds that trolled the 2nd generation cause they are sick fucks.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So it's:
> 
> First gen are the "originals"
> Second gen is the sick fucks that joined after it got advertised as a fuckfest or however that happened.
> Third are the cool people?


Pretty much, thank god the hugbox is starting to die.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

What generation am I then?


----------



## Aleu (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Pretty much, thank god the hugbox is starting to die.



I wonder how 4th would turn out....


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Pretty much, thank god the hugbox is starting to die.


Is it?

I don't notice it around here but I still see it a lot on other furfag sites.


----------



## Beastcub (May 7, 2010)

no because furries are human and basically every disgusting furry thing has been done/drawn/amde by a non furry too


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I wonder how 4th would turn out....



Belgian.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is it?
> 
> I don't notice it around here but I still see it a lot on other furfag sites.


It is, the ones that stay in the fandom are in it for 5 years(that has been known for a while) so in 5 years all the current dog fuckers, pedos and that will have moved on by then.


AleutheWolf said:


> I wonder how 4th would turn out....


Chances are normal functioning human beings.


----------



## Aleu (May 7, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Belgian.



like the waffles?


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It is, the ones that stay in the fandom are in it for 5 years(that has been known for a while) so in 5 years all the current dog fuckers, pedos and that will have moved on by then.
> 
> Chances are normal functioning human beings.


wait is there like a 5 year rule for furries or something?


----------



## Smelge (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wait is there like a 5 year rule for furries or something?



Yes. 15% of furries would fuck a 5-year old.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wait is there like a 5 year rule for furries or something?


Nah it's just either people either join the fandom as a fad, or grow out of it.


----------



## Attaman (May 7, 2010)

Nothing's "completely disgusted" me before - fandom or otherwise.  However, I did come close when on Star Wars-day some FAFer linked to Taun Taun /34/.


----------



## Luca (May 7, 2010)

And let's not forget that some furries always ruin your favorite childhood cartoons. I can never look at scooby doo the same way I used to. ;_;


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Nothing's "completely disgusted" me before - fandom or otherwise.  However, I did come close when on Star Wars-day some FAFer linked to Taun Taun /34/.


Taun Taun porn?

WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!


----------



## Telnac (May 7, 2010)

Fur Party I was invited to, and was told it'd be relatively tame, was anything but.  I left as it was becoming an orgy featuring lots of things that cannot be unseen.  I hear it got more wild after I left, too.

Yeah, I don't hang out with those furs any more.


----------



## Attaman (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Taun Taun porn?
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!


Enjoy.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

The fandom has always given me up, always let me down, always ran around and deserted me :V


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Enjoy.


No way in hell I am clicking that.

I don't want my favorite goofy space critters ruined.


----------



## Tycho (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sure most of you will probably say 'HOLY SHIT YES!"



HOLY SHIT YES!

And it continues to do so, over and over.

There are precious few bastions of sanity within this vast wasteland of obscene stupidity.  I know some of them, and they're some of the few things that keep me here.


----------



## Attaman (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No way in hell I am clicking that.
> 
> I don't want my favorite goofy space critters ruined.



Oh, _that_ link is SFW.  The link within the link, however, that'll fuck you up.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> HOLY SHIT YES!
> 
> And it continues to do so, over and over.
> 
> There are precious few bastions of sanity within this vast wasteland of obscene stupidity.  I know some of them, and they're some of the few things that keep me here.


I agree with this so damn much.

If it wasn't for the cool people I've met through here I'd be gone in a heartbeat and try to block liking anthro animals from my head. :V


----------



## Zontar (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sure most of you will probably say 'HOLY SHIT YES!", I figured it would be something original to ask in a forum that lacks original topics. :V
> 
> But anyways, a lot of the furry fandom disgusts me, which is kinda ass backwards since I'm still here. I've ended up seeing some really freaky furry porn in my travels through the internet that make me wonder what the hell is wrong with you people. :V
> 
> I don't really have any stories to share so maybe you guys do.



I've seen porn of Yoshi with boobs and five smaller Yoshis as cocks. That was pretty nasty.


----------



## Jelly (May 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Taun Taun porn?
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!



and i thought they smelled bad on the _outside_ 8)
and i thought they smelled bad on the _outside_ 8)
and i thought they smelled bad on the _outside_ 8)
and i thought they smelled bad on the _outside_ 8)
and i thought they smelled bad on the _outside_ 8)
and i thought they smelled bad on the _outside_ 8)
and i thought they smelled bad on the _outside_ 8)


----------



## Joeyyy (May 7, 2010)

Jelly said:


> and i thought they smelled bad on the _outside_ 8)
> and i thought they smelled bad on the _outside_ 8)
> and i thought they smelled bad on the _outside_ 8)
> and i thought they smelled bad on the _outside_ 8)
> ...



...it was inevitable lol


----------



## Conker (May 7, 2010)

It's a bit hard to disturb me now, but I know this fandom has done so on a few occasions.

The pedo's/dogfuckers kinda creep me out :\

Some of hte porn I've ran into as well. It's pretty crazy.

Kinda lulzy though...


----------



## Fallenmink (May 7, 2010)

Zontar said:


> I've seen porn of Yoshi with boobs and five smaller Yoshis as cocks. That was pretty nasty.




Is it bad that I want to see that, like, just for the sake of seeing it? Kind of like looking at an ugly or disfigured person, you don't *want* to stare, but you kind of do anyways.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

Conker said:


> I'm a bit hard



What. Why would you get hard off a thread? Sick.


----------



## Tycho (May 7, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Is it bad that I want to see that, like, just for the sake of seeing it? Kind of like looking at an ugly or disfigured person, you don't *want* to stare, but you kind of do anyways.



It's bad, but it's fairly normal to want to see something just to see how BAD it actually is.  Roughly a third of the Internet operates on this principle.


----------



## Don (May 8, 2010)

Some of the pronz and fetishes people have in this fandom make me want to heave up my lunch. The worst offender would probably be any porn involving childhood cartoon characters. I can never look at Sonic or Scooby-Do the same way again ;_;


----------



## Fallenmink (May 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It's bad, but it's fairly normal to want to see something just to see how BAD it actually is.  Roughly a third of the Internet operates on this principle.



Well, now that my ideas of normality have been reaffirmed, I must find this picture...for, like, science or some shit.


----------



## Bernkastel (May 8, 2010)

In response to this topic, yes. Yes, it did.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

it hasn't did it to me......yet


----------



## Tommy (May 8, 2010)

Yes, yes, yes. I've seen more than my fair share of sick and disgusting things in the fandom.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2010)

Every day that I'm alive. 

NEXT QUESTION.


----------



## Alstor (May 8, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> NEXT QUESTION.


Which pr0nz artist scares you the most?


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Which pr0nz artist scares you the most?



Your mother.


----------



## Alstor (May 8, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Your mother.







.


----------



## Conker (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> What. Why would you get hard off a thread? Sick.


OH you :3 

Edited it so it doesn't look like I've been fapping to this thread.


----------



## Melo (May 8, 2010)

The fchan /ah section did on several occasions.

I was still a noob at that time, so now being desensitized, there's not much that'll still irk me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 8, 2010)

Uhhhh

Ummm

HOLY SHIT YES

Many aspects disguse me.
Things like: Otherkins, therians, fursuits, newfurs, fat sweaty bald people at conventions that speak about how much the fandom is hated, yiff, fetishes that come with furry in some way or other.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2010)

Hmm...

What's worse? 

The furry?

Or the person who isn't a furry, but still wastes their time on a furry forum?


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (May 8, 2010)

Nope, not yet.
4channers though, yes, many a time.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hmm...
> 
> What's worse?
> 
> ...



By far the furry.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> By far the furry.



True...


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 8, 2010)

I hate the people that go around pretty much raping the reputation of the fandom.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sure most of you will probably say 'HOLY SHIT YES!", I figured it would be something original to ask in a forum that lacks original topics. :V
> 
> But anyways, a lot of the furry fandom disgusts me, which is kinda ass backwards since I'm still here. I've ended up seeing some really freaky furry porn in my travels through the internet that make me wonder what the hell is wrong with you people. :V
> 
> I don't really have any stories to share so maybe you guys do.


Furries make me angry and they make me laugh at their faggotry, but they've hardly ever disgusted me, I can deal with almost anything furry. There are some artists that really make me fucking disgusted though, mostly Momiji-Kun and Lando.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 8, 2010)

Not yet. I doubt it will.
Nor will it ever shock me.


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 8, 2010)

they make me laugh
they make me cringe on occation

cant say ive ever been disgusted


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 8, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> they make me laugh
> they make me cringe on occation
> 
> cant say ive ever been disgusted


I think the word you are looking for is occasion.
Is cringing not a sign of disgust?


----------



## Ben (May 8, 2010)

So there's this one picture of a bunch of fat furs frollicking in a swimming pool, while wearing diapers full of shit and piss

and the pool is full of turd juice and urine as well


Yeah.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 8, 2010)

I remember my disgust when I found out zoophiles were in our ranks.

I've always been disgusting by the existence of cub porn. Then I kind of laugh at the arguments that ensue where one person jacks off to cub porn and doesn't see himself or herself as a pedo, and then another person says otherwise and it's a wheel of "Am not! and "Are too!"

As for other things...I know one big thing that completely disgusts me is the old-fag attitude where us furs own all things anthropomorphic animal. The ramifications of such arrogance is mind boggling. People want to have something nice to say before the non-furs and would rather resort to mindless arrogance than taking the time to come up with honest well thought-out answers.

That and the assumption that this community is exists to be all tolerating and accepting. Nearly everything that disgusts me gets pulled into those two things.

Oh yeah, the existence of Bad Dragon. Absolutely mind fucking disgusting that someone conceived of such a thing and put it into creation.


----------



## LizardKing (May 8, 2010)

Ben said:


> So there's this one picture of a bunch of fat furs frollicking in a swimming pool, while wearing diapers full of shit and piss
> 
> and the pool is full of turd juice and urine as well
> 
> ...



And then you see the cum-counter is up to +176

Yeah


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 8, 2010)

More than once.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I remember my disgust when I found out zoophiles were in our ranks.
> 
> I've always been disgusting by the existence of cub porn. Then I kind of laugh at the arguments that ensue where one person jacks off to cub porn and doesn't see himself or herself as a pedo, and then another person says otherwise and it's a wheel of "Am not! and "Are too!"
> 
> ...


Zoophiles piss me off too, I wish the fandom had the balls to deal with them, then again the fandom has a ball gag in it's mouth and is getting banged by the the boundless acceptance of people that joined the fandom to feel accepted for their fetish rather than actually have anything to do with the fandom.
They just saw a chance to profit of someone's idiocy and took it.
I hate how the fandom white knight's cub porn also.
The oldfags are idiots, 'nuf said.


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 8, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I think the word you are looking for is occasion.
> Is cringing not a sign of disgust?


sign of discomfort not necessarily disgust

when i go like UGH EWWWWWWWWWWWW

thats disgust to me lol


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

Plushophile living with his mom in his mid-thirties hitting on me and talking about fucking his Sonic plushies.

Fuuuu--


----------



## Tycho (May 8, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oh yeah, the existence of Bad Dragon. Absolutely mind fucking disgusting that someone conceived of such a thing and put it into creation.



It's just a stupid sex toy site.  ZetaCreations is probably creepier.


----------



## Ben (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Zoophiles piss me off too, I wish the fandom had the balls to deal with them, then again the fandom has a ball gag in it's mouth and is getting banged by the the boundless acceptance of people that joined the fandom to feel accepted for their fetish rather than actually have anything to do with the fandom.



I'm not really sure what you expect anyone to do, considering the only way to eradicate zoophiles is to ban every single person who ever draws or favorites feral porn. Really, as long as zoophiles remain a minority, no one should really care about their presence.


----------



## Smelge (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Plushophile living with his mom in his mid-thirties hitting on me and talking about fucking his Sonic plushies.
> 
> Fuuuu--



Oh?

You've met Chris-Chan?


----------



## Kiva (May 8, 2010)

What really creeps me out is the freaking fat fetish artwork spamming deviant art.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

Did I mention everything?


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Did I mention everything?



You didn't mention me.

Hey baby, is that your tail wagging or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You didn't mention me.
> 
> Hey baby, is that your tail wagging or are you just happy to see me?


 
But aren't you apart of the fandom e.e
No I'm not wagging my tail, maybe your eyes broke or something :[


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Kifale said:


> What really creeps me out is the freaking fat fetish artwork spamming deviant art.


Hating sick fetishes isn't bad or wrong.


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> But aren't you apart of the fandom e.e
> No I'm not wagging my tail, maybe your eyes broke or something :[



But if that's not your tail, then it must be--

Oh God, Dobe, put that away. That's not how we say hello here. :[


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> But if that's not your tail, then it must be--
> 
> Oh God, Dobe, put that away. That's not how we say hello here. :[


 
Um blue...I'm over here, you've been talking to a lamp for the past 5 minutes :\

w8 nvm I'll go ahead and make my leave so I don't make things uncomfortable for ya >.>


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Um blue...I'm over here, you've been talking to a lamp for the past 5 minutes :\
> 
> w8 nvm I'll go ahead and make my leave so I don't make things uncomfortable for ya >.>



You'll be back. ;]


----------



## Tally (May 8, 2010)

Not yet, but I am sure it will... 

Sooner rather than later, if I keep browsing through these pictures


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 8, 2010)

I've been around the fandom way too long for anything to disgust me anymore.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Tally said:


> Not yet, but I am sure it will...
> 
> Sooner rather than later, if I keep browsing through these pictures


Just to warn you the sick fucks join the fandom to feel accepted for their fetishes rather than actually liking furries.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You'll be back. ;]


 o3o

LIES!!!

Damn otters and their over adorableness D:


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> o3o
> 
> LIES!!!
> 
> Damn otters and their over adorableness D:



Damn Dobes and their tough guy fronts.  :3c


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> o3o
> 
> LIES!!!
> 
> Damn otters and their over adorableness D:


If you won't be back, then how come you came back and posted something?
I sense a breakdown in logic here.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Damn Dobes and their tough guy fronts. :3c


 
I'm calling for backup, where's atrakaj? 



N106 said:


> If you won't be back, then how come you came back and posted something?
> I sense a breakdown in logic here.


 
I don't have time to argue with a taco at the moment :I


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

You need help handling an otter? Seriously, use clams to your advantage.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You need help handling an otter? Seriously, use clams to your advantage.


 
*throws a clam at her face* Am I doing it right?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> *throws a clam at her face* Am I doing it right?



Maybe...hopefully she'll want more.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Maybe...hopefully she'll want more.


 But you only game me one clam...if she wants more what do I do?


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm calling for backup, where's atrakaj?



He doesn't have home net right now. I miss. ;^; *otter squealing*



south syde dobe said:


> *throws a clam at her face* Am I doing it right?



Ohmurr.

Got a sea cucumber to go with that?


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I don't have time to argue with a taco at the moment :I


3rd edict of the taco: THOU HAVETH PLENTY OF TIME TO ARGUE WITH TACO


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

N106 said:


> 3rd edict of the taco: THOU HAVETH PLENTY OF TIME TO ARGUE WITH TACO



Burritos or gtfo


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

N106 said:


> 3rd edict of the taco: THOU HAVETH PLENTY OF TIME TO ARGUE WITH TACO


Ooh taco! CannonFodder HUNGRY!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> He doesn't have home net right now. I miss. ;^; *otter squealing*


 
Please don't do that *eyetwitch* Must...resist @.@


BlueberriHusky said:


> Ohmurr.
> 
> Got a sea cucumber to go with that?


 
Why would I have that, he only gave me a clam :[


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Learn to spell?


 UK English was here before US English.



Scotty1700 said:


> Damn straight it has. Fatfuck-fur fetishists, shitting dick-nipples, baby furs, etc. There's so much fucked up shit on here that it's hard to believe.


WHY THE HELL WOULD YOU PUT THAT LINK????


----------



## Ariosto (May 8, 2010)

OP:
Only when I think of how it's irremediably going staright down to hell wit with it's sosmetimes excessive tolerance for anything.

EDIT: 
And when I think of all the disturbing things I saw when I watched yiff.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> WHY THE HELL WOULD YOU PUT THAT LINK????


 
I saw the link and now I want to pull my eyes out of its socket...I'd rather look at blue or throw away a perfectly good taco ram my head into the wall till I cracked my skull open then look at that D:


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Please don't do that *eyetwitch* Must...resist @.@



*squeak*

;^;


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *squeak*
> 
> ;^;


 I'll do anything, just don't do that...I'll find atrakaj for you D:


----------



## Viva (May 8, 2010)

Yes.  But only when fetishes came into the picture.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I saw the link and now I want to pull my eyes out of its socket...I'd rather look at blue or throw away a perfectly good taco ram my head into the wall till I cracked my skull open then look at that D:


Yup that's the kind of picture you want to get you eyes check then shock treatment to see it. D:


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Yup that's the kind of picture you want to get you eyes check then shock treatment to see it. D:


 I'm going to make scotty watch hetero porn for hours and torture him for that D:<


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'll do anything, just don't do that...I'll find atrakaj for you D:



Really? :3c

Put a little bow on him for me.


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm going to make scotty watch hetero porn for hours and torture him for that D:<


Don't be too cruel.  This isn't Afghanistan.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm going to make scotty watch hetero porn for hours and torture him for that D:<


Me too, my eyes need bleach after that. D:<


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 8, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> sign of discomfort not necessarily disgust
> 
> when i go like UGH EWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> thats disgust to me lol


That is perfectly understandable!


Kifale said:


> What really creeps me out is the freaking fat fetish artwork spamming deviant art.


lol Deviant Art, I have a couple pieces on there someplace... not sure what my name its...


south syde dobe said:


> I'm going to make scotty watch hetero porn for hours and torture him for that D:<


O_O *licks*
I didn't even read this it was the last post I clicked on and decided you were going to be licked.
It's kind of on topic right?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Really? :3c
> 
> Put a little bow on him for me.


 
Though he's try and fry me with a firespell I'll do it but it will be more for me though, I'll post a pic on FAF


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm going to make scotty watch hetero porn for hours and torture him for that D:<



You sure it'd be torture?



Scotty1700 said:


> Good lord, the first batch of Prom pictures  arrived on facebook....christ, I guess I still do have a slight*  attraction to women *


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Me too, my eyes need bleach after that. D:<


 
Alright, just lure him with some dildos or signs saying yiff and we can trap him >:3

*EDIT*



N106 said:


> Don't be too cruel. This isn't Afghanistan.


 
Oh he deserves it for that >:[



EdieFantabulous said:


> O_O *licks*
> I didn't even read this it was the last post I clicked on and decided you were going to be licked.
> It's kind of on topic right?


 
Nope and no licking me, Blue is all affectionate right now, lick her :\



Silver Dragon said:


> You sure it'd be torture?


 that's a lie dude, he's playing you :\


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Alright, just lure him with some dildos or signs saying yiff and we can trap him >:3
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...


*evil giggles*>:3 Yah.


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Nope and no licking me, Blue is all affectionate right now, lick her :\



*lick* :V


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *lick* :V


 I'm not a piece of candy, stop doing that D:<


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

How are you liking your tongue bath Dobbie?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Alright, just lure him with some dildos or signs saying yiff and we can trap him >:3
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...


This post when in the advanced panel makes no sense without the others...


BlueberriHusky said:


> *lick* :V


*wap* That's my spot!



Also *liiiick* you taste like outside, and carbon.


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm not a piece of candy, stop doing that D:<



But you _have_ candy. Give it. <3



EdieFantabulous said:


> *wap* That's my spot!



;^;


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> But you _have_ candy. Give it. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ;^;


Look a my shoulder, go lick the other one, or something, and it'll be all good.
*pat pat*


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Also *liiiick* you taste like outside, and carbon.


 
why does this keep happening to me ;^;



BlueberriHusky said:


> But you _have_ candy. Give it. <3


 
If it keeps you from trying to tongue bath my face take all the candy you want *hops out the window.


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> If it keeps you from trying to tongue bath my face take all the candy you want *hops out the window.



But... :[


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> why does this keep happening to me ;^;
> 
> 
> 
> If it keeps you from trying to tongue bath my face take all the candy you want *hops out the window.


Not sure why, maybe it's that airy taste?

*hops out of second story door* You fell down you ameteur!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Not sure why, maybe it's that airy taste?
> 
> *hops out of second story door* You fell down you ameteur!


 
I'm ok...I just shattered my leg but I'm indestructible ._.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm ok...I just shattered my leg but I'm indestructible ._.



Was it worth it?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm ok...I just shattered my leg but I'm indestructible ._.


When you hit the ground accordion! ACCORDION!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Was it worth it?


 Yup, I'm away from blue and eddie 
...
Someone call 911


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yup, I'm away from blue and eddie
> ...
> Someone call 911



I can give you CPR, bby. <3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yup, I'm away from blue and eddie
> ...
> Someone call 911



Oh hey, baby. Aren't you just the action hero! :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yup, I'm away from blue and *eddie*
> ...
> Someone call 911


Edie...
Also, I am right here, your vision must be fading.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I can give you CPR, bby. <3


Anyone...HAXX, call the police, there is a deranged lady trying to kill me D:



HAXX said:


> Oh hey, baby. Aren't you just the action hero! :3


What..the...hell, you too?



EdieFantabulous said:


> Edie...


 sorry bout that but I'm in extreme pain at the moment


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Did I let something slip? Sorry, I couldn't hear over the sloppy sucking noises.


I got SWAT on the way ASAP


----------



## KAiZA (May 8, 2010)

go visit the ED page for plushophilia and tell me you're not completely disgusted


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Did I let something slip? Sorry, I couldn't hear over the sloppy sucking noises.
> 
> 
> I got SWAT on the way ASAP


 Thank for the aid 
Now for the immediate concern, she's trying to effing give me cpr...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Thank for the aid
> Now for the immediate concern, she's trying to effing give me cpr...



I gave CPR to your other head...


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Anyone...HAXX, call the police, there is a deranged lady trying to kill me D:


 
I would call the police but, I'm too busy laughing right now:grin:.You can borrow my tazer gun if you want to.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> I would call the police but, I'm too busy laughing right now:grin:.You can borrow my tazer gun if you want to.


 
Just get them off of me @_@



HAXX said:


> I gave CPR to your other head...


 
o_________O

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Just get them off of me @_@
> 
> 
> 
> ...



inorite?

I think I got something in my teeth.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Just get them off of me @_@


 
Yeah better yet you can keep the tazer gun it looks like you need it more than I do.
*hands dobe tazer gun*


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> inorite?
> 
> I think I got something in my teeth.


 
This is just a really, really fucked up nightmare...


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> This is just a really, really fucked up nightmare...



You are now entering....THE TWILIGHT ZONE


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> This is just a really, really fucked up nightmare...



Yes it is. Doomguy doesn't give head. You give him head.


Besides, he has a helmet on >.>


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 8, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> You are now entering....THE TWILIGHT ZONE


[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NzlG28B-R8Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NzlG28B-R8Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yes it is. Doomguy doesn't give head. You give him head.
> 
> 
> Besides, he has a helmet on >.>


 lol the helmet, you can't give cpr


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Well it looks like this thread was hopelessly derailed.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well it looks like this thread was hopelessly derailed.


It was the giant blue otter, she started it D:


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

;^;

Sure, blame me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> It was the giant blue otter, she started it D:



Giant? What are you implying about Blue?


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ;^;
> 
> Sure, blame me.


If you do stuff to me I won't.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Giant? What are you implying about Blue?


 
Well otters are normally small :|
Also Haxx contributed to the derailment 



BlueberriHusky said:


> ;^;
> 
> Sure, blame me.


 
I can? Thanks blue :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well otters are normally small :|
> Also Haxx contributed to the derailment



What? No! Blame the giant Blue otter!


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

I didn't do anything.

Except rape Dobe.

And secretly, he wanted it. His words said no but his tail said yes.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I didn't do anything.
> 
> Except rape Dobe.
> 
> And secretly, he wanted it. His words said no but his tail said yes.


I demand you rape me now.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I didn't do anything.
> 
> Except rape Dobe.
> 
> And secretly, he wanted it. His words said no but his tail said yes.


 You did no such thing, it was a horrible nightmare xP
You wouldn't do that to me right blue?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I demand you rape me now.



Let me go get LK for you.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Let me go get LK for you.


He doesn't want to rape me anymore.


----------



## Alstor (May 8, 2010)

Rape RPs disgust me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He doesn't want to rape me anymore.



And if he was givin the chance?


----------



## Ariosto (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I demand you rape me now.


 
And so, Heckler shows irrefutable proofs of his heterosexuality.

Only real men demand women to rape them

I can't believe what I'm saying. >.>

I can't beleive I used ">.>".


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I demand you rape me now.



It's not rape if you want it, H&K. If I flash you and you enjoy it  it's not trauma.



south syde dobe said:


> You did no such thing, it was a horrible nightmare xP
> You wouldn't do that to me right blue?



I would do that to you. >:]


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It's not rape if you want it, H&K. If I flash you and you enjoy it  it's not trauma.
> 
> 
> 
> I would do that to you. >:]


Damnit! Do it anyways!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I would do that to you. >:]


 
Your lying ;^;
I don't believe you.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Oh look, another chick denying Heckler.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh look, another chick denying Heckler.


Hey go to hell. >=[


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your lying ;^;
> I don't believe you.



Everyone you love has betrayed you. Even Blue. Now go /wrist so I can fap to the gore.



HAXX said:


> Oh look, another chick denying Heckler.



I'd do it if he wasn't a big tease. ;^;


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey go to hell. >=[



I was kicked out for yiffing.




			
				Blue said:
			
		

> I'd do it if he wasn't a big tease. ;^;



So, he can never be taken seriously?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 8, 2010)

I got disgusted once. That was my first time seeing one of those 
beyond-morbidly-obese furs...


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Everyone you love has betrayed you. Even Blue. Now go /wrist so I can fap to the gore.


 lolwat? :\
Girls go squish.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lolwat? :\
> Girls go squish.



:3


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> So, he can never be taken seriously?



Only if you're a guy.



south syde dobe said:


> lolwat? :\
> Girls go squish.



Titties go squish. Gold star for the smartypants.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Only if you're a guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Titties go squish. Gold star for the smartypants.


Can I squish your titties?


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Can I squish your titties?



No, but I can. B)


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> No, but I can. B)


=[

Why do you tempt me so?


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> =[
> 
> Why do you tempt me so?



Because I have titties and you don't. :V

You just have... a bunch of gay furries after your butt. And that little dangly thing that reminds me of a caterpillar.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Because I have titties and you don't. :V
> 
> You just have... a bunch of gay furries after your butt. And that little dangly thing that reminds me of a caterpillar.


But I love tits why can't I touch them =[

And maybe that would get the creepy gay furries to leave me alone...


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I love tits why can't I touch them =[
> 
> And maybe that would get the creepy gay furries to leave me alone...



Because you're a gay fox. :[


----------



## Ariosto (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Because you're a gay fox. :[


 
Il n'est pas!

Or that's what he says.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Because you're a gay fox. :[


 This is true and I made a full recovery 
Turns out I had head trama and imagined the whole thing xP
I'm getting a restraining order just incase though D:


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

I personally wish that people would leave me alone instead of trying to eat me... stupid furry fandom, and everyone else, trying to eat me...
From my POV, gay foxes have it easy.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Because you're a gay fox. :[


I'm not gay! I can show you!


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not gay! I can show you!



Show me.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

N106 said:


> I personally wish that people would leave me alone instead of trying to eat me... stupid furry fandom, and everyone else, trying to eat me...
> From my POV, gay foxes have it easy.


 I love tacos <3


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Show me.


Finally some action!

Now lay just like that and let me do the work.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Show me.


Get a room you two. >:[


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Finally some action!
> 
> Now lay just like that and let me do the work.



This doesn't count. :V


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2010)

http://www.pounced.org/personals/viewad.php?hpad=22154

It is STILL fucking with me 

_crusty bear hole_  *shudders*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> This doesn't count. :V



Yeah, foxes will hump anything that is warm.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> This doesn't count. :V


yes it does! A gay fox wouldn't want to sleep with a woman.

It's win-win.


----------



## Alstor (May 8, 2010)

Ricky said:


> http://www.pounced.org/personals/viewad.php?hpad=22154
> 
> It is STILL fucking with me
> 
> _crusty bear hole_ *shudders*


You felt you had to put that up again? Fuck you so hard up your crusty bear hole.


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yes it does! A gay fox wouldn't want to sleep with a woman.
> 
> It's win-win.



I'd be convinced if you showed us your junk.

Until then, you're just imagining I'm a man. :[


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'd be convinced if you showed us your junk.
> 
> Until then, you're just imagining I'm a man. :[


I am not posting my dick. >=[

And why would I imagine you as a man if I like tits so much?


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am not posting my dick. >=[
> 
> And why would I imagine you as a man if I like tits so much?



DO IT FAGGOT.

Or you're imagining man-tits.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> DO IT FAGGOT.
> 
> Or you're imagining man-tits.


No I am not posting my dick.

YOU should post your tits, however.


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I am not posting my dick.
> 
> YOU should post your tits, however.



How come YOU get tits but I don't get dick? >:V


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> How come YOU get tits but I don't get dick? >:V


Because tits are awesome.

And nobody _really_ likes dicks.


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because tits are awesome.
> 
> And nobody _really_ likes dicks.



I like dicks. :[


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I like dicks. :[


Well then drive over to my house and you can see my dick.

And then let my play with your tits.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I like dicks. :[


 I thought you was a les D:


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I thought you was a les D:



Why does everyone think I'm a lesbian. I've had more girlfriends than half of you, but I do like guys. :[


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You felt you had to put that up again? Fuck you so hard up your crusty bear hole.



I can think of just a few times the furry fandom has disgusted me as much as that FUCKING GROSS DISGUSTING AD DX

I don't even think Alan Panda's was that bad.


----------



## garoose (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Why does everyone think I'm a lesbian. I've had more girlfriends than half of you, but I do like guys. :[


 
I think I love you


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Why does everyone think I'm a lesbian. I've had more girlfriends than half of you, but I do like guys. :[


Because like, 7/10 furry chicks are.

And of course you've had more than me.

I've had none. :V


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Why does everyone think I'm a lesbian. I've had more girlfriends than half of you, but I do like guys. :[


 Lies, your a les :\
Prove it by banging desperate over there *points at heckler*


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because tits are awesome.
> 
> And nobody _really_ likes dicks.



I like dicks :roll:

Depends which ones though.


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lies, your a les :\
> Prove it by banging desperate over there *points at heckler*



I keep telling him to show me his junk, but he won't because he's gay.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I keep telling him to show me his junk, but he won't because he's gay.


I don't want to post my dick on a public forum. >=[


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I keep telling him to show me his junk, but he won't because he's gay.


 Well that's true...well I better get outta here or else that freaky as nightmare might happen >.>


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't want to post my dick on a public forum. >=[



Dick-in-an-inbox.


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I keep telling him to show me his junk, but he won't because he's gay.


You don't need his junk.  There are 3 billion other sets of junk in the world, coming in all shapes and sizes.  Forget him.  There's better junk out there.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Dick-in-an-inbox.


No then you'd just post it =[

besides I'm not good looking and you don't wanna see that.


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No then you'd just post it =[
> 
> besides I'm not good looking and you don't wanna see that.



Nuh-uh. ;^;

And I said I thought you were kinda cute.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Nuh-uh. ;^;
> 
> And I said I thought you were kinda cute.


Kinda is the keyword there. :V

If I sent you a pic you'd have something on topic to post in this thread.


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Kinda is the keyword there. :V
> 
> If I sent you a pic you'd have something on topic to post in this thread.



I'd make a new thread titled "Has the furry fandom ever made you go OHMURR?" for it.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'd make a new thread titled "Has the furry fandom ever made you go OHMURR?" for it.


 Nope


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'd make a new thread titled "Has the furry fandom ever made you go OHMURR?" for it.


No you really wouldn't.

You'd probably make a thread called "Has the furry fandom ever made you go "JESUS FUCKING CHRIST!" and cut your eyes out so that you may never see something so horrible again?" :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No you really wouldn't.
> 
> You'd probably make a thread called "Has the furry fandom ever made you go "JESUS FUCKING CHRIST!" and cut your eyes out so that you may never see something so horrible again?" :V



Come on. It's a dick. They all look alike, don't they? ;V


----------



## Ariosto (May 8, 2010)

Could this get more derailed?

Also, don't make that title.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Come on. It's a dick. They all look alike, don't they? ;V


Nope, they don't.

And it's less about the dick and more about the rest of me. :V


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Could this get more derailed?
> 
> Also, don't make that title.


You know what... yes, this can get more derailed.
So, anyone like Chinese food?


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope, they don't.
> 
> And it's less about the dick and more about the rest of me. :V



:[

Fine.



N106 said:


> You know what... yes, this can get more derailed.
> So, anyone like Chinese food?



PECAN CHICKN.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> :[
> 
> Fine.
> 
> ...


why are you =[ing, it's a good thing that I saved your sanity but not sending you a pic.


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> why are you =[ing, it's a good thing that I saved your sanity but not sending you a pic.


Hey, this thread is about Chinese food now!!!!  EAT YOUR CHOW MEIN!!!


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

CREAM PUFFS.



Heckler & Koch said:


> why are you =[ing, it's a good thing that I saved your sanity but not sending you a pic.



What a gentleman.

I'll save your sanity, too.

Because I care.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What a gentleman.
> 
> I'll save your sanity, too.


But that's different! You probably actually look good =[


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But that's different! You probably actually look good =[



I might~ :V

On topic: Lemon chicken ftw.


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But that's different! You probably actually look good =[


I DIDN'T SEE ANYTHING ABOUT CHINESE FOOD IN THAT POST!!112


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I might~ :V
> 
> On topic: Lemon chicken ftw.


But how do I know _you're_ not a creepy balding 40 year old man?

When you questioned me I posted a pic!

Also chicken is delicious.


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But how do I know _you're_ not a creepy balding 40 year old man?
> 
> When you questioned me I posted a pic!
> 
> Also chicken is delicious.


I don't know what kind of chicken you're talking about.  For all I know, you could be talking about KFC.  It has to be specifically Chinese.


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But how do I know _you're_ not a creepy balding 40 year old man?
> 
> When you questioned me I posted a pic!
> 
> Also chicken is delicious.



I could prove it... :V

Also I can use chopsticks.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I could prove it... :V
> 
> Also I can use chopsticks.


You should. :V


----------



## Ames (May 8, 2010)

"Has the fandom ever completely disgusted you?"

Rhetorical question.


----------



## Oovie (May 8, 2010)

Judging by a majority of the page's posts there's no reason for me to answer the topic anymore.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 8, 2010)

Damn, now I want Chinese food...


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Judging by a majority of the page's posts there's no reason for me to answer the topic anymore.


No you can. You might be able to rerail it. :V


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

NOT IF I RERAIL IT FIRST!!!!

The furry fandom does sometimes disgust me.  There is some really disgusting shit out there.
But the biggest thing that annoys me is those that scream "fursecution"


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 8, 2010)

Fuck I want a shrimp eggroll so bad right now.


----------



## Carenath (May 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And Firefox and MS Office Word don't process it either


Actually, they do, you just have to tell them to use the proper British English dictionary.



Silver Dragon said:


> Well, you could be completely disgusted with your threads getting derailed.
> 
> Also:
> armour
> ...


Optimise
Authorise
Neighbour
Doughnut


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Fuck I want a shrimp eggroll so bad right now.



Shrimp in general. Ohgod.


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Actually, they do, you just have to tell them to use the proper British English dictionary.
> 
> 
> Optimise
> ...


Based on this, my attempt to rerail the thread has failed.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 8, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Fuck I want a shrimp eggroll so bad right now.


Me too.


----------



## Oovie (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No you can. You might be able to rerail it. :V


Oh well in that case I just read the ED article on crusadercat and listened to his confession on YouTube. Frankly I think hes beyond furry but I've never been so sickened in the gut to hear that story.


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Shrimp in general. Ohgod.


I love shrimp.  Have you ever met a taco that doesn't like eating shrimp?

EDIT: Link, Oovie?


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Oh well in that case I just read the ED article on crusadercat and listened to his confession on YouTube. Frankly I think hes beyond furry but I've never been so sickened in the gut to hear that story.


I read his article but never say his videos... Doesn't he confess to catfucking or something?


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

N106 said:


> I love shrimp.  Have you ever met a taco that doesn't like eating shrimp?
> 
> EDIT: Link, Oovie?



Most tacos I've met went to my mouth. I didn't care about their tastes. Inb4vaginajokes.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 8, 2010)

N106 said:


> I love shrimp. * Have you ever met a taco that doesn't like eating shrimp?*
> 
> EDIT: Link, Oovie?


I loled.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 8, 2010)

N106 said:


> I love shrimp.  Have you ever met a taco that doesn't like eating shrimp?



Yes.


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

I'm hungry, so I'mma go get CHINESE FUD. :3c

Screw you guys.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm hungry, so I'mma go get CHINESE FUD.



Me too, haven't had it in ages. *flies off to chinese restaurant*


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

So what's going on in here? 
Has blue left yet? :O


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> So what's going on in here?
> Has blue left yet? :O


 
Yeah she went to go get some chinese food.


----------



## Oovie (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I read his article but never say his videos... Doesn't he confess to catfucking or something?


Sure did, but then I started to sense his denial as he tried to pin the blame on other sources or pornographic material for turning him into what he was, blah blah blah...

Appeared to be very sexually frustrated, to me sounded like he had no extracurricular activities at all. Mentioning he fapped till he blistered on some days. Of course I went through being a teenager but I don't remember being _that _excitable, my goodness. Needed to learn to play video games at the very least to keep his mind off it all. Kittens man! Come on you, you... _Kittens_...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> So what's going on in here?
> Has blue left yet? :O


Yup Blue has left the building.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Yeah she went to go get some chinese food.


 
k, best news I've heard today


----------



## Gavrill (May 8, 2010)

I used to be incredibly disgusting, so yeah.

I still kinda am, but guro > loli any day.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> k, best news I've heard today


 heh,heh. she'll be backfor dessert


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 8, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> heh,heh. she'll be backfor dessert


 
Fuck first chinese food now dessert quit making me hungry.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> heh,heh. she'll be backfor dessert


 What dessert? Was we eating something? :O


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

This thread seems to be unable to decide whether it's just small talk or if it's about crusadercat(aka: retard)
Personally, I'm interested in discussing the whole CrusaderCat thing.
I think he's insane.  I'm an atheist, therefore I'm offended by his intolerant fundamentalism (I refuse to call him a Christian out of the respect I have for Christians)
He clearly is sexually frustrated... I think having sex with a human being would probably do him some good.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

N106 said:


> This thread seems to be unable to decide whether it's just small talk or if it's about crusadercat(aka: retard)
> Personally, I'm interested in discussing the whole CrusaderCat thing.
> I think he's insane. I'm an atheist, therefore I'm offended by his intolerant fundamentalism (I refuse to call him a Christian out of the respect I have for Christians)
> He clearly is sexually frustrated... I think having sex with a human being would probably do him some good.


 I don't think anything can help him taco dude...also you look tasty <3~


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> k, best news I've heard today


That's not good news. =[


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's not good news. =[


 Her vag is sour man, you'd be insane to hit that :\
Or desperate...very, very desperate


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I don't think anything can help him taco dude...also you look tasty <3~


Yeah, probably not... it might prevent crusadercat from masturbating every 10 minutes, though...
And, don't eat me, you'll get explosive diarrhea.


----------



## Ames (May 8, 2010)

N106 said:


> And, don't eat me, you'll get explosive diarrhea.



Some sick fuck is going to WANT to eat you now.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> What dessert? Was we eating something? :O


 she might want a pastry...you know a creame filled long horn


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Her vag is sour man, you'd be insane to hit that :\
> Or desperate...very, very desperate


Says who? >=[


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Some sick fuck is going to WANT to eat you now.


You're probably right.  But, if you eat me, you will turn into an anthropomorphic taco.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 8, 2010)

N106 said:


> You're probably right.  But, if you eat me, you will turn into an anthropomorphic taco.



That's quite a useful defense mechanism.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 8, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> That's quite a useful defense mechanism.


I fail to see how.
If defense as in going from mostly edible to completely edible, then yes, perfect.


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I fail to see how.
> If defense as in going from mostly edible to completely edible, then yes, perfect.


Well, if you turn into a taco, someone will eat you (but they won't turn into a taco)


----------



## TDK (May 8, 2010)

Only once... when I was searching up pictures of my favorite cartoon from the 90's (Rocko's Modern Life) in the FA search bar... no mature filter because I forgot it was off. I had to sanitize my eyes because of the horror ;_;


----------



## Attaman (May 8, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I fail to see how.
> If defense as in going from mostly edible to completely edible, then yes, perfect.


Sorta like eating a poisonous frog, things quickly learn to stop eating you.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 8, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Sorta like eating a poisonous frog, things quickly learn to stop eating you.


Riiiiight... >_>


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sure most of you will probably say 'HOLY SHIT YES!", I figured it would be something original to ask in a forum that lacks original topics. :V
> 
> But anyways, a lot of the furry fandom disgusts me, which is kinda ass backwards since I'm still here. I've ended up seeing some really freaky furry porn in my travels through the internet that make me wonder what the hell is wrong with you people. :V
> 
> I don't really have any stories to share so maybe you guys do.



Yes.  Mostly the "out there" stuff.  ;-;


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Her vag is sour man, you'd be insane to hit that :\
> Or desperate...very, very desperate



Foxes hit anything.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Foxes hit anything.


Allllmost anyting.


----------



## Don (May 8, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Allllmost anyting.



Oh murr... :V


----------



## Slyck (May 8, 2010)

No. I used to be quite a /b/tard, so I'm pretty desensitized.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 8, 2010)

Slyck said:


> No. I used to be quite a /b/tard, so I'm pretty desensitized.


Once a /b/tard, always a /b/tard.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 8, 2010)

I was just fooling around on furnet for the furaffinity channel, and I was randomly told that someone's dad did it with his cousin while on the same day, he was meeting his mother -.-



Disgusting


----------



## Tycho (May 8, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Once a /b/tard, always a /b/tard.



Just like Marines, except fatter, dumber and not trained in the proper use of firearms, no matter what they say.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Just like Marines, except fatter, dumber and not trained in the proper use of firearms, no matter what they say.


 Lol, this.


Why the hell do people think ex-marine or former marine is a huge difference? They have the same damn connotation.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 8, 2010)

enlarged human cocks drawn on feminine looking animals would disgust anyone.


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> enlarged human cocks drawn on feminine looking animals would disgust anyone.


I agree.  I hate how people draw 60 inch penises on women.  Seriously, people, it's not even remotely sexy.
I prefer my women with vaginas.


----------



## Tycho (May 8, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> enlarged human cocks drawn on feminine looking animals would disgust anyone.





N106 said:


> I agree.  I hate how people draw 60 inch penises on women.  Seriously, people, it's not even remotely sexy.
> I prefer my women with vaginas.



Somewhere, Doug Winger is sitting at his computer reading stuff like this and he totally has his trollface on.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Zoophiles piss me off too, I wish the fandom had the balls to deal with them, then again the fandom has a ball gag in it's mouth and is getting banged by the the boundless acceptance of people that joined the fandom to feel accepted for their fetish rather than actually have anything to do with the fandom.
> They just saw a chance to profit of someone's idiocy and took it.
> I hate how the fandom white knight's cub porn also.
> The oldfags are idiots, 'nuf said.



If they would stop bending over back-wards because of mods who jack off to child characters, and grow some, we'd have less issues. Nothing says GTFO more than being run out of one site after another.

Anyway, I think it is interesting to say the least that cub porn fanatics will simply tell you to look the other way when that shit pops up when you are browsing. But THEY WON'T LOOK AWAY when someone makes an avatar that states an anti-cub stance, or says they don't like cub porn. The irony that they expect people to turn cheek but refuse to do the same is delicious. That shit disgusts me right there. It's kind of like when people demand special treatment but scream equality.

Wanting people to look the other way as you pedophiles create that shit, and then bickering and whining and perpetuating huge mandalas of drama when someone calls you what you are or are honest about their stance...wtf is up with that?



Tycho said:


> It's just a stupid sex toy site.  ZetaCreations is  probably creepier.



You do realize Bad Dragon creates and sells Zeta Toys right? When your fandom does not want to be seen as synonymous with zoophilia/bestiality, blatant con support/advertising space/support in any form of a zeta manufacturing site is pretty counter productive.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If they would stop bending over back-wards because of mods who jack of to child characters, and grow some, we'd have less issues. Nothing says GTFO more than being run out of one site after another.
> 
> Anyway, I think it is interesting to say the least that cub porn fanatics will simply tell you to look the other way when that shit pops up when you are browsing. But THEY WON'T LOOK AWAY when someone makes an avatar that states an anti-cub stance, or says they don't like cub porn. The irony that they expect people to turn cheek but refuse to do the same is delicious. That shit disgusts me right there. It's kind of like when people demand special treatment but scream equality.
> 
> Wanting people to look the other way as you pedophiles create that shit, and then bickering and whining and perpetuating huge mandalas of drama when someone calls you what you are or are honest about their stance...wtf is up with that?


 Have my babies <3

Seriously though, they are hypocrites :[


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If they would stop bending over back-wards because of mods who jack of to child characters, and grow some, we'd have less issues. Nothing says GTFO more than being run out of one site after another.
> 
> Anyway, I think it is interesting to say the least that cub porn fanatics will simply tell you to look the other way when that shit pops up when you are browsing. But THEY WON'T LOOK AWAY when someone makes an avatar that states an anti-cub stance, or says they don't like cub porn. The irony that they expect people to turn cheek but refuse to do the same is delicious. That shit disgusts me right there. It's kind of like when people demand special treatment but scream equality.
> 
> Wanting people to look the other way as you pedophiles create that shit, and then bickering and whining and perpetuating huge mandalas of drama when someone calls you what you are or are honest about their stance...wtf is up with that?


You know I never would believe we had so much in common.
Getting rid of cub porn is actually fairly easy tell the cub porn artist's irl friends and family.
You know how come furries still believe in the hugbox?


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If they would stop bending over back-wards because of mods who jack off to child characters, and grow some, we'd have less issues. Nothing says GTFO more than being run out of one site after another.
> 
> Anyway, I think it is interesting to say the least that cub porn fanatics will simply tell you to look the other way when that shit pops up when you are browsing. But THEY WON'T LOOK AWAY when someone makes an avatar that states an anti-cub stance, or says they don't like cub porn. The irony that they expect people to turn cheek but refuse to do the same is delicious. That shit disgusts me right there. It's kind of like when people demand special treatment but scream equality.
> 
> ...


Ugh... cub porn is the worst part of the fandom.  CHILD PORNOGRAPHY IS ILLEGAL, PEOPLE!!!!!  And cub pornography should also be illegal.  What the hell is wrong with those pedophiles?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know I never would believe we had so much in common.
> Getting rid of cub porn is actually fairly easy tell the cub porn artist's irl friends and family.
> You know how come furries still believe in the hugbox?


I would love to do something like that and watch as their family, friends and coworkers go W.T.F!!!

You know there should be a way to leak stuff like that to people close to them just for the lolz xP


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Have my babies <3
> 
> Seriously though, they are hypocrites :[



BIG HYPOCRITES. It's pretty messed up too. I don't hate cub furs personally. I know of plenty really cool cubs out there who are into the infantilism thing but they know where the draw the line.

It's sad that they are so overshadowed by the dramatic presence of in denial pedobears. That gets into the whole tolerance and acceptance thing. So many people come here just to mix their fetish with the art and then somehow magically gain acceptance for their deviance.

The thing about acceptance is that it has to be something worth accepting. Like I accept that some of my friends are gay, and I accept that some of my friends are black. Just because I accept something does not mean I turn around tolerate all behavior.

I can accept that some people enjoy infantilism and age regression role-play even though it's not my thing. I can tolerate minor references to what they enjoy such as if someone is stoked to get a badge from an artist who is known to be good in that field. I don't have to tolerate demands to cater to the interest, or tolerate behaviors that are so absurd to the point of being wrong. Such as expecting people to sit there and treat you like a baby at a furmeet.

But so many people don't get that. They don't get it at all. That's one of the biggest things I"ll always take issue with in this fandom. I love the art, and I love a lot of the people for what they bring to my life. This whole acceptance and tolerance thing...either needs to go or people need to learn at least when they are around me that I won't tolerate gratuitous amounts of stupidity. If you can't bother to use the brain you were given to learn proper social graces and use moderate intelligence, stay away from me.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I would love to do something like that and watch as their family, friends and coworkers go W.T.F!!!
> 
> You know there should be a way to leak stuff like that to people close to them just for the lolz xP


There should be a forum website specifically for opposing cub porn, which you would tell everyone who they are irl, trust me it's not that hard, most furries can't keep their mouths shut.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There should be a forum website specifically for opposing cub porn, which you would tell everyone who they are irl, trust me it's not that hard, most furries can't keep their mouths shut.


 
That is true, maybe when I got a bunch of free time I could get a site set up like that :3



Trpdwarf said:


> BIG HYPOCRITES. It's pretty messed up too. I don't hate cub furs personally. I know of plenty really cool cubs out there who are into the infantilism thing but they know where the draw the line.
> 
> It's sad that they are so overshadowed by the dramatic presence of in denial pedobears. That gets into the whole tolerance and acceptance thing. So many people come here just to mix their fetish with the art and then somehow magically gain acceptance for their deviance.
> 
> ...


 Believe it or not I'm a very open person myself and if someone is a cubfur I don't hold anything against them until they start talking baby talk and wanting to do all that other stuff, then its my problem.  Just everything you said makes perfect sense, I wish there was a "This" times 100 button or something D:


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> That is true, maybe when I got a bunch of free time I could get a site set up like that :3
> 
> 
> Believe it or not I'm a very open person myself and if someone is a cubfur I don't hold anything against them until they start talking baby talk and wanting to do all that other stuff, then its my problem.  Just everything you said makes perfect sense, I wish there was a "This" times 100 button or something D:


It needs to be done, I don't know enough about websites for it to be done though.

I don't actually hate cub furs, I mainly wish cubcentral loosened their registration so they could go their instead.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It needs to be done, I don't know enough about websites for it to be done though.
> 
> I don't actually hate cub furs, I mainly wish cubcentral loosened their registration so they could go their instead.


 Yea xD


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> That is true, maybe when I got a bunch of free time I could get a site set up like that :3
> 
> 
> Believe it or not I'm a very open person myself and if someone is a cubfur I don't hold anything against them until they start talking baby talk and wanting to do all that other stuff, then its my problem.  Just everything you said makes perfect sense, I wish there was a "This" times 100 button or something D:



There is no reason to be against them until they give a reason. I think that's the main thing with so many things these days. It's that people feel this desire to push what they are into unto the faces of other people to the point it causes observational discomfort as is the psychological term. 

It's one thing if you are throwing things out there to try to find common interest. Such as, lets say you are with a class-mate. You have to work on a project together. To break the ice and try to find some common ground, you might throw out some generic interests. Things like books, games, history, science, television, sports...etc...etc. Eventually that hook will get something and it allows you to build up a social connection. People work better together usually when there is a common ground.

That is something smart teachers use to relate to their students is to build up those social connections by breaking open somewhat common grounds.

That's all a cub fur is doing when they throw that out. It's a hook. Either you bite it because you share the interest or you don't. When that hook is not bitten that should be a cue to look for another if a basic social interaction is something both sides want. I can't stand it when people overreact over the hook. That said people get snagged when they keep trying to throw it back out, and then the other party gets uncomfortable. One they don't have anything to contribute to the discussion, and perhaps no interest in knowing anything about it. If so many people would get this concept things would be a lot better for many people.

Of course a lot of times back to what I was saying a person simply says "I don't like cub porn" and get accused of starting drama over a basic opinion. It's not the person who stated the opinion who causes the drama. It's the people who refuse to just grow some and deal with someone having an opinion. Then it all comes full circle.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Glad to see it's back on topic. :V


----------



## Slyck (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know I never would believe we had so much in common.
> Getting rid of cub porn is actually fairly easy tell the cub porn artist's irl friends and family.
> You know how come furries still believe in the hugbox?



This. However, if someone decides they don't like you, they could expand on that and say you like furry porn. Not saying you do, but despite what anyone says probably 80% of the fandom does.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Slyck said:


> This. However, if someone decides they don't like you, they could expand on that and say you like furry porn. Not saying you do, but despite what anyone says probably 80% of the fandom does.


Uhm, the furry fandom has always had furry porn, even back when it was first created.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Glad to see it's back on topic. :V


You're welcome.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (May 8, 2010)

It's pretty hard to disgust/scar me, i seen 2 girls 1 cup blue waffle goatse and all kinds of shit and none if it bothers me so no, and i don't think it ever will. Unless some one wants to prove me wrong?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> It's pretty hard to disgust/scar me, i seen 2 girls 1 cup blue waffle goatse and all kinds of shit and none if it bothers me so no, and i don't think it ever will. Unless some one wants to prove me wrong?


I could show you a fetish so terrifying you will either quit the fandom and/or become a an actual troll.
In case you are wondering what I am referring to there is a fetish about having as many fetishes as you can try.


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I could show you a fetish so terrifying you will either quit the fandom and/or become a an actual troll.
> In case you are wondering what I am referring to there is a fetish about having as many fetishes as you can try.


Show us.
I'm not going to click on any link you post, but show us.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

N106 said:


> Show us.
> I'm not going to click on any link you post, but show us.


http://thefetishlist.com/definitions.htm don't worry sfw, just lists the names and definitions
It's going to take a few to find the name of it again.


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://thefetishlist.com/definitions.htm don't worry sfw, just lists the names and definitions
> It's going to take a few to find the name of it again.


Couldn't find it.  Any hints?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (May 8, 2010)

I can't stand babyfurs, shitting/pissing, vore, etcetc.  pretty much any porn. Why am I even here??

Lol, most of the time something bothers me, but I enjoy the fandom none-theless.


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I can't stand babyfurs, shitting/pissing, vore, etcetc.  pretty much any porn. Why am I even here??
> 
> Lol, most of the time something bothers me, but I enjoy the fandom none-theless.


 how can one NOT like porn?    Sex nazi..... >.>

and how can you still enjoy it here then?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I can't stand babyfurs, shitting/pissing, vore, etcetc.  pretty much any porn. Why am I even here??
> 
> Lol, most of the time something bothers me, but I enjoy the fandom none-theless.


It's okay the majority of furs are actually here for being a furry.


N106 said:


> Couldn't find it.  Any hints?


To many to list, needle in hay-stack.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (May 8, 2010)

I know you hear it a lot but i love the art and the idea that there are other people who are comfortable dressing/acting like an animal. Seeing as I act like and dress like an animal regularly, it's neat to see others who do it too. I love fursuiting as well, etc etc, i just can't stand prono.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (May 8, 2010)

I can stand prono but it would never turn me on, furry or normal. doesn't mean it's not amusing to look at.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I know you hear it a lot but i love the art and the idea that there are other people who are comfortable dressing/acting like an animal. Seeing as I act like and dress like an animal regularly, it's neat to see others who do it too. I love fursuiting as well, etc etc, i just can't stand prono.


It's okay, unfortunately the freaks you hear about didn't actually join cause they liked furries but rather they wanted a place to feel accepted instead.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, acceptance really should be less common here  I mean, beastiality is yucky people, so are little kids screwing. SRSLY.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Yeah, acceptance really should be less common here  I mean, beastiality is yucky people, so are little kids screwing. SRSLY.


As long as you aren't willing to give up your morals you shouldn't worry to much.


----------



## Slyck (May 8, 2010)

N106 said:


> Show us.
> I'm not going to click on any link you post, but show us.



Don't show us. I'm done can I go play in my room now?


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

The furry fandom that Encyclopedia Dramatica thinks about is the acceptance-desperate fetish-filled perverts.  The actual furries are usually reasonable people, who function normally in society.
We need to polarize ourselves from the pedophiles and cat-rapists who come here looking for acceptance, because the real world has rejected them for being so open about their fetishes.
We shouldn't be putting up with pedophiles and cat-rapists.  It makes the rest of us look bad.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

N106 said:


> The furry fandom that Encyclopedia Dramatica thinks about is the acceptance-desperate fetish-filled perverts.  The actual furries are usually reasonable people, who function normally in society.
> We need to polarize ourselves from the pedophiles and cat-rapists who come here looking for acceptance, because the real world has rejected them for being so open about their fetishes.
> We shouldn't be putting up with pedophiles and cat-rapists.  It makes the rest of us look bad.


...How long have you been a furry exactly?


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

N106 said:


> The furry fandom that Encyclopedia Dramatica thinks about is the acceptance-desperate fetish-filled perverts.  The actual furries are usually reasonable people, who function normally in society.
> We need to polarize ourselves from the pedophiles and cat-rapists who come here looking for acceptance, because the real world has rejected them for being so open about their fetishes.
> We shouldn't be putting up with pedophiles and cat-rapists.  It makes the rest of us look bad.


People have tried, but a lot of furries don't care or are too fucking retarded to try.

So the normal people who just think anthros are cool get lumped together with sick perverts. Fun, isn't it?


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...How long have you been a furry exactly?


If you'll see my join date, since April 2010.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

N106 said:


> If you'll see my join date, since April 2010.


When the website goes back up read crushyiffdestroy.


----------



## Attaman (May 8, 2010)

N106 said:


> If you'll see my join date, since April 2010.


  Ah, so you missed the escapades of people sending money to a guy who "promised" to use the funds in a "war" against the ebil trolls, or the other guy who has a couple hundred / thousand ass-kissers who insist his war against the Trolls (which has included such actions such as sites dedicated to planning out co-ordinated hackings, and constantly 'refutes' criticism by blocking a user from commenting and filing all their videos as Hate Speech / DMCA violations) is a righteous and true one?

Fandom's full of nutters, a few hours looking them up on Youtube should make that clear.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Ah, so you missed the escapades of people sending money to a guy who "promised" to use the funds in a "war" against the ebil trolls, or the other guy who has a couple hundred / thousand ass-kissers who insist his war against the Trolls (which has included such actions such as sites dedicated to planning out co-ordinated hackings, and constantly 'refutes' criticism by blocking a user from commenting and filing all their videos as Hate Speech / DMCA violations) is a righteous and true one?
> 
> Fandom's full of nutters, a few hours looking them up on Youtube should make that clear.


Don't forget how furries that look at cub porn report you if you criticize them in any way possible.
Last time the cub porn debate came up I got reported several times just for being a jerk to them.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> When the website goes back up read crushyiffdestroy.


Wait CYD is down?

I loved reading it but it was pretty much dead by the time I found it.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait CYD is down?
> 
> I loved reading it but it was pretty much dead by the time I found it.


They got bought out, they're combining with another site.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> They got bought out, they're combining with another site.


Huh... weird.

What site are they combining with?


----------



## Tao (May 8, 2010)

I saw a racoon's penis turning into a vacuum and inhaling a fox. At that point I stopped having faith in furries.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Huh... weird.
> 
> What site are they combining with?


vivisector blog, they're not as good though.
Chances are crushyiffdestroy's articles are just going to be copypaste to it.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> vivisector blog, they're not as good though.
> Chances are crushyiffdestroy's articles are just going to be copypaste to it.


Wasn't vivisector made by people who split from CYD or something?


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

Faris said:


> I saw a racoon's penis turning into a vacuum and inhaling a fox. At that point I stopped having faith in furries.


3rd edict of the taco: _*Thou shalt not draw racoon penis vacuums that suck up foxes; it is an abomination.*_


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wasn't vivisector made by people who split from CYD or something?


Pretty much, they're not as good at making articles.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (May 8, 2010)

http://www.vivisector.org/vivblog/index.php?/archives/8-ANGRY-ABOUT-FURRIES.html#extended



> This was completely lost on the furries at large, who were whipped into  such a frothing rage that FurAffinity was crashed (not much an  achievement, mind you) with the sheer number of dumbasses weighing in to  express  their EXTREME ANGER at Chewfox for informing the nation of the  bleeding obvious. Supreme Leader Dragoneer was only  too happy to follow along, banning her for an infraction that had  nothing to do with the site. (Double  standard much?)


Lol

Edit: Yeah, TYRABANKS SHOW like omg.
Oh my god Tyra Bank is so fucking retarded she like on every single  fucking Soup episode 'Beshtality'... lol


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Pretty much, they're not as good at making articles.


Fun. I assume all the good writers are going to raegquit or something?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> http://www.vivisector.org/vivblog/index.php?/archives/8-ANGRY-ABOUT-FURRIES.html#extended
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


I hope they keep the confurence article, I really loved that one.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fun. I assume all the good writers are going to raegquit or something?


The people who did crushyiffdestroy got tired of it, some of the people who did cyd will move over to vivisector.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The people who did crushyiffdestroy got tired of it, some of the people who did cyd will move over to vivisector.


Damn.

RIP CYD, your hilarity will be missed. =[


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Damn.
> 
> RIP CYD, your hilarity will be missed. =[


Time to play the bagpipes?


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Time to play the bagpipes?


I donno, I think it should get a viking funeral.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno, I think it should get a viking funeral.


I like the bagpipes.
[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iup7dmzGP2w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iup7dmzGP2w&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]
Listen to it around 2:00.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I like the bagpipes.
> [YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iup7dmzGP2w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iup7dmzGP2w&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]
> Listen to it around 2:00.


The furry fandom needs less dog cock and more men in goat costumes playing bagpipes.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The furry fandom needs less dog cock and more men in goat costumes playing bagpipes.


Did you like the song :V


----------



## Attaman (May 8, 2010)

Speaking of such, I need to take up the Bagpipe and the Uilleann Pipes.  Ever since E passed it's been much too long since the sound of the pipes filled my halls.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Did you like the song :V


Why does everyone start laughing around the 2min mark, I don't recognize what he starts playing >_>

Sounds familiar though...


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why does everyone start laughing around the 2min mark, I don't recognize what he starts playing >_>
> 
> Sounds familiar though...


It was a rickroll.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It was a rickroll.


I figured that's what it was.


----------



## garoose (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I like the bagpipes.
> [YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iup7dmzGP2w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iup7dmzGP2w&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]
> Listen to it around 2:00.


 
lol I think I've just been rick rolled


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

garoose said:


> lol I think I've just been rick rolled


You have now been rickrolled by a goat playing bagpipes.


----------



## garoose (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You have now been rickrolled by a goat playing bagpipes.


 
Sweet! *Checks it off on his "To do before I die" list*


----------



## Enwon (May 8, 2010)

So much for being on topic...


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (May 8, 2010)

I like his suit.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

N106 said:


> So much for being on topic...


So much for URFAEC. :V

Like I said, furries need less disgusting sex and more bagpipe playing goats.e


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So much for URFAEC. :V
> 
> Like I said, furries need less disgusting sex and more bagpipe playing goats.e


The sick fucks atleast need to realize we don't want to hear about animal penises.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So much for URFAEC. :V
> 
> Like I said, furries need less disgusting sex and more bagpipe playing goats.e


 
 <object width="580" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OfE_JyNJlpA&hl=en_US&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OfE_JyNJlpA&hl=en_US&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="580" height="360"></embed></object>

Or more dancing rabbits.:grin:


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The sick fucks atleast need to realize we don't want to hear about animal penises.


I don't think that'll happen any time soon, sadly...


----------



## Alstor (May 8, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> [yt]OfE_JyNJlpA[/yt]
> 
> Or more dancing rabbits.:grin:


Fix'd.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Fix'd.


 
Thanks:grin:


----------



## CannonFodder (May 8, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Thanks:grin:


http://video.bigbluefox-media.com/


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I like the bagpipes.
> [YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iup7dmzGP2w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iup7dmzGP2w&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]
> Listen to it around 2:00.


He has skill on the pipes. That was cool.


----------



## Melazzee (May 8, 2010)

Only a few furry-things have disturbed me. But, the most disturbing thing is people asking me to draw naked pictures of Ratchet from Ratchet and Clank. No....


Just no.


Lol!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 8, 2010)

Melazzee said:


> Only a few furry-things have disturbed me. But, the most disturbing thing is people asking me to draw naked pictures of Ratchet from Ratchet and Clank. No....
> 
> 
> Just no.
> ...



Damn, there goes the commission I was interested in.


----------



## Attaman (May 8, 2010)

Melazzee said:


> Only a few furry-things have disturbed me. But, the most disturbing thing is people asking me to draw naked pictures of Ratchet from Ratchet and Clank. No....
> 
> 
> Just no.
> ...


 Plain, raw /34/'s one of the tamest things the Fandom can request.  You were lucky. 



PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> He has skill on the pipes. That was cool.


  Bah, while impressive for his costume that wasn't _that_ skillful.  Then again, I'm likely spoiled from hearing the bagpipes often as while growing up and it might also have been poor sound quality.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Damn, there goes the commission I was interested in.


You would... D=


----------



## garoose (May 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You would... D=


 
I was thinking about saying it.... but I didn't really fit the part


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 8, 2010)

garoose said:


> I was thinking about saying it.... but I didn't really fit the part



I totally fit the part. Totally.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I totally fit the part. Totally.


Damn you, you make my head hurt...


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 9, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I totally fit the part. Totally.


 like a glove


----------



## Kreevox (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Damn you, you make my head hurt...




If you're not careful, he'll make your butt hurt, too. XD


----------



## mapdark (May 10, 2010)

The ever-too-accepting nature of the fandom disgusts me all the time.

Seriously , drop the "it's awwright" attitude.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 10, 2010)

No, not the fandom itself. But I think I can see your point, HK.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

Well, certain things have been disgusting, but overall, not really.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> What the fuck happened to her??????????


I dunno but I looked at the screen and cringed D:



Kellie Gator said:


> IF IT'S NOT PART OF THE FANDOM THEN DON'T POST SUCH FUCKING DISGUSTING SHIT D:


 but I did it just for you :3c


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 10, 2010)

Constantly... and yet, here I am.
Fuck me sideways with a silver spoon...


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 10, 2010)

The anthros-with-_very_-_animal_-penises artwork is kinda disgusting.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> [Deleted]



....


.......


IT BURNSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Man, you owe me my eyes.



Harebelle said:


> The anthros-with-_very_-_animal_-penises artwork is kinda disgusting.



Not that I ever knew how animal penis looks to begin with, but I think I have seen worser shit. Like people drinking horse semen.

I'm double blind now!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> What the fuck happened to her??????????



She got fucked then her vag turned even worse than it already was into a bunch of shit.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I dunno but I looked at the screen and cringed D:


Sadly, it's not the first time I came across a pic like that.
Anywho...there are certain things, like scat and piss in hentai, that I really can't stand.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

I'm glad you liked the pic guys


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The anthros-with-_very_-_animal_-penises artwork is kinda disgusting.


I don't want to know how artists know what animal penises look like.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm glad you liked the pic guys



HOW DID YOU EVEN KNEW THAT SHIT.
Bluewaffle sounds exactly like /cake/,
 called after a tasty thing, but instead has horrible porn.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't want to know how artists know what animal penises look like.



It's not that hard, just read a book and not make it look like a human's.....


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The anthros-with-_very_-_animal_-penises artwork is kinda disgusting.


I prefer more human-looking genitals, myself.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 10, 2010)

I don't, too boring lol


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's not that hard, just read a book and not make it look like a human's.....


Or jerk off your dog and find out yourself :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 10, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> Or jerk off your dog and find out yourself :V



I don't have a dog...and even if I did I wouldn't do such a thing.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> Or jerk off your dog and find out yourself :V


Giving animals handjobs! The perfect way to become a pervert and get banned from FA at the same time!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> HOW DID YOU EVEN KNEW THAT SHIT.
> Bluewaffle sounds exactly like /cake/,
> called after a tasty thing, but instead has horrible porn.


 Well my brother found this out at school and just showed me lol xD
I got an infraction but it was well worth the reactions xD


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Giving animals handjobs! The perfect way to become a pervert and get banned from FA at the same time!



haha, indeed.


----------



## Smelge (May 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> haha, indeed.



There was some reality show years ago over here. A bunch of celebrities working on a farm or something. The girl David Beckham had an affair with, Rebecca Loos (I think her name is) had the task of giving a pig a handjob to collect the sperm to fertilise a sow.

Live on TV.

She is never living that one down.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Giving animals handjobs! The perfect way to become a pervert and get banned from FA at the same time!


I wonder if giving an animal a handjob could really get you banned from FA. I mean, look at those people who breed horses... they jerk off horses. They'd be banned from FA? :V INJUSTICE!


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> There was some reality show years ago over here. A bunch of celebrities working on a farm or something. The girl David Beckham had an affair with, Rebecca Loos (I think her name is) had the task of giving a pig a handjob to collect the sperm to fertilise a sow.
> 
> Live on TV.
> 
> She is never living that one down.



My opinion of her couldn't get any lower anyway.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well my brother found this out at school and just showed me lol xD
> I got an infraction but it was well worth the reactions xD



Infraction for not putting a nsfw tag with content that might disturb?

I have seen worser. But that was the shit.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well my brother found this out at school and just showed me lol xD
> I got an infraction but it was well worth the reactions xD


Sounds like your brother's a douche XD jk


----------



## Smelge (May 10, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> My opinion of her couldn't get any lower anyway.



To be fair to the woman, giving a pig sexual gratification is a step up from fucking David Beckham.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> To be fair to the woman, giving a pig sexual gratification is a step up from fucking David Beckham.



Tee hee.

Also your avatar is really creepy.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> To be fair to the woman, giving a pig sexual gratification is a step up from fucking David Beckham.


Isn't everything a step up from that? XD
But yeah, I have seen some very sick and disturbing things.


----------



## Smelge (May 10, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Tee hee.
> 
> Also your avatar is really creepy.



Are you saying that Robocop isn't allowed to be happy?

That is just sickening.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't, too boring lol


How can something as wonderful as penis be so boring that you have to resort to animal phalluses? D:


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

I have yet to be disgusted.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 10, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> How can something as wonderful as penis be so boring that you have to resort to animal phalluses? D:


See: "It's too small!" Disorder.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Are you saying that Robocop isn't allowed to be happy?
> 
> That is just sickening.



Robocop's a jerk.


----------



## Smelge (May 10, 2010)

Ë™ÆƒuÄ±qÉ¹nÊ‡sÄ±p ÉŸo lÇÊŒÇl ÊÇu É sÄ± sÄ±É¥Ê‡

Â¿,,sÄ±uÇd sÉ lnÉŸÉ¹ÇpuoÊ sÉ ÆƒuÄ±É¥Ê‡ÇÉ¯os,,


> Â¿sÇsnllÉÉ¥d lÉÉ¯Ä±uÉ oÊ‡ Ê‡É¹osÇÉ¹ oÊ‡ ÇÊŒÉÉ¥ noÊŽ Ê‡ÉÉ¥Ê‡ ÆƒuÄ±É¹oq os Çq sÄ±uÇd sÉ lnÉŸÉ¹ÇpuoÊ sÉ ÆƒuÄ±É¥Ê‡ÇÉ¯os uÉÉ” ÊoÉ¥
> *É¹oÊ‡ÉÆƒ ÇÄ±llÇÊž* ÊŽq pÇÊ‡sod ÊŽllÉuÄ±ÆƒÄ±É¹o



[Edit]What the fuck?[/edit]


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Sounds like your brother's a douche XD jk


 lol its cool, it was well worth it cause we both was laughing our asses off, I'd do it again but then the mods will really get irate :\
There is a link somewhere else in another thread though that they seemed to of missed lol


----------



## 8-bit (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Sadly, it's not the first time I came across a pic like that.
> Anywho...there are certain things, like scat and piss in hentai, that I really can't stand.



Somehow I became immune to that stuff.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Somehow I became immune to that stuff.



Somehow you accidentally multiple folders of it on your laptop.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Ë™ÆƒuÄ±qÉ¹nÊ‡sÄ±p ÉŸo lÇÊŒÇl ÊÇu É sÄ± sÄ±É¥Ê‡
> 
> Â¿,,sÄ±uÇd sÉ lnÉŸÉ¹ÇpuoÊ sÉ ÆƒuÄ±É¥Ê‡ÇÉ¯os,


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

I inspired H&K to make this thread :3c

I just don't like scat, anything gory, or fatfurs.

Ew.


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Somehow you accidentally multiple folders of it on your laptop.


I know i does.   He should share though.... 



Foxy_Boy said:


> I just don't like scat, anything gory, or fatfurs.
> 
> Ew.


 I should send you some gore ^_^


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Honestly... No. I've never seen anything in furry that's anywhere near as bad as what I've seen on /b/.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Honestly... No. I've never seen anything in furry that's anywhere near as bad as what I've seen on /b/.


I'm pretty sure you've never seen a character do a backflip into his own anus on /b/


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm pretty sure you've never seen a character do a backflip into his own anus on /b/


Ok you have got to show me that.

Thats just hilarious.


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm pretty sure you've never seen a character do a backflip into his own anus on /b/


 I need to see this too.  It sounds epic.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I need to see this too.  It sounds epic.





Foxy_Boy said:


> Ok you have got to show me that.
> 
> Thats just hilarious.


It was on ychan, someone called rule 34 on it cause of they made a joke on knotcast.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It was on ychan, someone called rule 34 on it cause of they made a joke on knotcast.


*does not go on the chans*


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> *does not go on the chans*


This is for the best. Lowers your chance of getting internet AIDS.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

I was completely disgusted about the fandom until Foxy came.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I was completely disgusted about the fandom until Foxy came.


And he came everywhere. :3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I was completely disgusted about the fandom until Foxy came.


(On you)


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> (On you)


O murrr :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> (On you)



Haven't showered since.


<3
Unless tongue bath counts.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

All we need is Scotty and the party will be complete.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> And he came everywhere. :3


Oh god it's even on the ceiling.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh god it's even on the ceiling.



...I'll get it :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh god it's even on the ceiling.


I bleached all your socks for you....

Thats probably why your toes have been sticking together :3c


----------



## Smelge (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Thats probably why your toes have been sticking together :3c



Nope, it's the Athletes Foot that does that.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I bleached all your socks for you....
> 
> Thats probably why your toes have been sticking together :3c


XD


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I bleached all your socks for you....
> 
> Thats probably why your toes have been sticking together :3c


brb cutting off feet... oh wait I'm a shark, I don't need socks or have feet :V


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

The fact foxy is a guy disgusts me a bit :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> The fact foxy is a guy disgusts me a bit :V


Wai?


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> The fact foxy is a guy disgusts me a bit :V


Homophobic?


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Wai?


because when i first met you, I thought you were a girl....  and it was a trap. >_>



Wyldfyre said:


> Homophobic?


 somewhat....


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> somewhat....


I call bullshit.

You know what you saved the other day.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

Faggets can yiff in hell.

Where the real women at?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> because when i first met you, I thought you were a girl....  and it was a trap. >_>


Sorry commander Ackbar was eating dinner at the moment.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I call bullshit.
> 
> You know what you saved the other day.


Do tell :3c


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I call bullshit.
> 
> You know what you saved the other day.


:3 



CannonFodder said:


> Sorry commander Ackbar was eating dinner at the moment.


 Ackbar does not eat, nor sleep, nor die.  He is always watching....waiting....ready to inform of traps.  And he failed me.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Do tell :3c


Naw naw I'll give Usarise a chance to say something before I tell everybody :3

It was a giant dick :V


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Faggets can yiff in hell.
> 
> Where the real women at?


*raises paw*

I'm a real woman (and no I'm not making sandwiches)


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *raises paw*
> 
> I'm a real woman (and no I'm not making sandwiches)


 please? :3


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> please? :3


No


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *raises paw*
> 
> I'm a real woman (and no I'm not making sandwiches)


You could be _in _a sandwich though. :3c


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *raises paw*
> 
> I'm a real woman (and no I'm not making sandwiches)



It's okay, baby, I'll make us some sandwiches :3



Wyldfyre said:


> You could be _in _a sandwich though.  :3c



Shush.

Disgusting furry.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

Manwiches?


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> You could be _in _a sandwich though. :3c


?


HAXX said:


> It's okay, baby, I'll make us some sandwiches :3


Why does this make me blush?!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ?
> 
> Why does this make me blush?!



 Shhh. It's okay!

I'll be back with the sandwiches!


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No






Wyldfyre said:


> You could be _in _a sandwich though. :3c


between me and wyld right? :3 



Foxy_Boy said:


> Manwiches?


 YES


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

Fags. Get out.


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Shhh. It's okay!
> 
> I'll be back with the sandwiches!


 
Whoo, you make a mean sandwich 8)


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Fags. Get out.


I'm outa tha closet & heading for your anus.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

I don't wanna be a sandwich though


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't wanna be a sandwich though


 *waves hand* yes you do.....You want to be a sandwich between me and Wyldfire...


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *waves hand* yes you do.....You want to be a sandwich between me and Wyldfire...


..that doesn't sound good at all


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..that doesn't sound good at all


 *waves hand again* yes it does..... It sounds great....


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> Whoo, you make a mean sandwich 8)


  Thanks 



Foxy_Boy said:


> I'm outa tha closet & heading for your  anus.



No way. I locked my door.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

I'll be the girl if willow doesn't want to :V



HAXX said:


> No way. I locked my door.


You better have storm thingies on your windows :3


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'll be the girl if willow doesn't want to :V


 *holds up knife*  you'll be the girl?  great!  now you just need a minor _cosmetic change..._


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'll be the girl if willow doesn't want to :V
> 
> You better have storm thingies on your windows :3



I has shotgun.

Besides, we are only having sandwiches right now!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 10, 2010)

I thought they were nakid body sandwiches ;_;


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I has shotgun.
> 
> Besides, we are only having sandwiches right now!


 
Sandwiches > yiff


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I thought they were nakid body sandwiches  ;_;



Nope.


That's tonight.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I has shotgun.
> 
> Besides, we are only having sandwiches right now!


:3

I like the sandwiches HAXX makes better..body sandwiches don't sound really tasty


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> Sandwiches > yiff


Women make the best sandwiches.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :3
> 
> I like the sandwiches HAXX makes better..body sandwiches don't sound really tasty



Don't worry :3 I ate some pineapple, it'll be great tonight


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Don't worry :3 I ate some pineapple, it'll be great tonight


errrr ._.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> errrr ._.



Whaaat? :[


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Whaaat? :[


I don't think I like that :/


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't think I like that :/



THE NIGHT I RUINED!

WHERE'D FOXY GO!?


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Don't worry :3 I ate some pineapple, it'll be great tonight


 
Lol I love when threads start to bleed together


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> Lol I love when threads start to bleed together


Always when I arrive

*plays with toy cars*


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Always when I arrive
> 
> *plays with toy cars*


 
Can I play?

I think I still have my hot wheels collection somewhere..


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> Can I play?
> 
> I think I still have my hot wheels collection somewhere..


:3

sure


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

I got something to play with :]


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I got something to play with :]


?

..what is it?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ?



:|

Seriously? Ugh where are the foxes at.


Oh, how'd you like your sandwich?


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ?
> 
> ..what is it?


 
IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :|
> 
> Seriously? Ugh where are the foxes at.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed my sandwich 

and I scared all the foxes away with my femininity


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I enjoyed my sandwich
> 
> and I scared all the foxes away with my femininity



Apparently. Not that I don't mind.


How did you like that _brand _of MAYO? :] Good right?


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Apparently. Not that I don't mind.
> 
> 
> How did you like that _brand _of MAYO? :] Good right?


It was uhh..good mayo?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It was uhh..good mayo?




Glad you liked it ^_^


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Apparently. Not that I don't mind.
> 
> 
> How did you like that _brand _of MAYO? :] Good right?


 

OH MY GAWD...I ate a sandwich too


*BLELLELCKKKKKKGKGKGPEEADFDSCDSDFASDF*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> OH MY GAWD...I ate a sandwich too
> 
> 
> *BLELLELCKKKKKKGKGKGPEEADFDSCDSDFASDF*



Oh yeah, you did!

HOW WAS IT! *AWESOME FACE*


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh yeah, you did!
> 
> HOW WAS IT! *AWESOME FACE*


Am I going to die now


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh yeah, you did!
> 
> HOW WAS IT! *AWESOME FACE*


 
not to bad, could I have another one?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> not to bad, could I have another one?



Oh, sure! *unf unf unf*



WillowWulf said:


> Am I going to die now



Think of it as protein!


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Think of it as protein!


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>


 
 

(also please excuse the blatant grammar mistake in my last post)


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

And now the fandom has disgusted me >.>


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And now the fandom has disgusted me >.>


 
YAY we've made it full circle back to the topic at hand


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> YAY we've made it full circle back to the topic at hand


 how bout another time around?


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> how bout another time around?


 
I'm good for another go.. ok who wants to be disgusted this time?


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> I'm good for another go.. ok who wants to be disgusted this time?


 So i was fapping to this AWESOME gay incest vore where the father was already dead and the babyfur son was pissing himself and some disgusting furry posts a picture of Renamon! IT WAS DISGUSTING!


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> So i was fapping to this AWESOME gay incest vore where the father was already dead and the babyfur son was pissing himself and some disgusting furry posts a picture of Renamon! IT WAS DISGUSTING!


 
Damn renamon can kill the best of moments :|

I think I remember that picture, only the dad had voided his bowels all over the son when he died.


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> Damn renamon can kill the best of moments :|
> 
> I think I remember that picture, only the dad had voided his bowels all over the son when he died.


 Makes me pretty sad seeing Renamon being shamed when your trying to look at porn.


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Makes me pretty sad seeing Renamon being shamed when your trying to look at porn.


 
yeah...

*goes to look at renamon porn*


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

So who wants to see the blueberry pic I posted earlier?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> So who wants to see the blueberry pic I posted earlier?


Stop spamming that picture


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Stop spamming that picture


 K but a few users missed the pic and I don't like leaving people out D:


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> So who wants to see the blueberry pic I posted earlier?


 
I'm intrigued....go on

Wait what does 'blueberry' mean...... 

Edit: Oh ok that picture, I made the mistake of clicking that link before


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> I'm intrigued....go on
> 
> Wait what does 'blueberry' mean......


 I'll PM you if you are really interested, I already got bitchslapped with an infraction earlier >.>


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> I'm intrigued....go on
> 
> Wait what does 'blueberry' mean......


I'm scared


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> I'm intrigued....go on
> 
> Wait what does 'blueberry' mean......
> 
> Edit: Oh ok that picture, I made the mistake of clicking that link before


It was a std picture.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It was a std picture.


 I couldn't tell, I saw it for a sec, did you sit there and analyze what was wrong with that cunt?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I couldn't tell, I saw it for a sec, did you sit there and analyze what was wrong with that cunt?


It was a std.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It was a std.


Something tells me I know what the picture is (even though I never saw it)


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

South Syde, you're an ass.

You can at least specify that it causes temporary gayness for men.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> South Syde, you're an ass.
> 
> You can at least specify that it causes temporary gayness for men.


Trust me I've seen worse, and by worse a std pic they showed during school of a dick that essentially had what looked like mold on it.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Trust me I've seen worse, and by worse a std pic they showed during school of a dick that essentially had what looked like mold on it.



Your school is scared of homos.

Link that picture for all the gay furries to see. I want to see what happens when they post confused again.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your school is scared of homos.
> 
> Link that picture for all the gay furries to see. I want to see what happens when they post confused again.


See furfags, penis really can be icky too :V


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> See furfags, penis really can be icky too :V


Penis is icky


----------



## That_Vladimir_Guy (May 10, 2010)

Nah, the "It's awwright" attitude is okay. The only thing I mind is the acceptance of fetishes that are despised almost unanimously by those who don't have them like scat, piss and pedophilia.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> See furfags, penis really can be icky too :V


 I think you should post it before I find it :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

That_Vladimir_Guy said:


> Nah, the "It's awwright" attitude is okay. The only thing I mind is the acceptance of fetishes that are despised almost unanimously by those who don't have them


Comrade!


----------



## 8-bit (May 10, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Somehow you accidentally multiple folders of it on your laptop.



Surprisingly no. I dont have much porn on my computer at all. I know where to go if I want to find a pic. And I said I'm immune to it, not a fan of it.


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Trust me I've seen worse, and by worse a std pic they showed during school of a dick that essentially had what looked like mold on it.


 
We were shown an entire slide show of that at my school...... both sexes if I remember right (I've tried to suppress the memories)


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> We were shown an entire slide show of that at my school...... both sexes if I remember right (I've tried to suppress the memories)


Same here. I had to stifle giggles because my friend beside me was like "OH GOD DANGER DICK"


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

Molly said:


> Same here. I had to stifle giggles because my friend beside me was like "OH GOD DANGER DICK"


 
Our class joke was... wait I gotta give some background first

The teacher was Australlian

Ok the joke that was said in our class was "CRIKEY! That man has got a vagina!" (in Australlian accent of course)

I guess it was funnier in context, and in 6th grade


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *raises paw*
> 
> I'm a real woman (and no I'm not making sandwiches)


No sammiches? </3


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> No sammiches? </3


 
You missed it, Haxx made us sandwiches instead


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> You missed it, Haxx made us sandwiches instead


OMNOMNOMNOMNOM <333333~


----------



## Supersonic Bears (May 10, 2010)

A lot of weird fetishes in furry fandom creep me out. Vore for example. Some things in the fandom are just plain funny, like chub and diaper furs. Real life stuff grosses me out much more often though.

Ever heard of the game "soggy waffle"?


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> You missed it, Haxx made us sandwiches instead


 awww. i missed sammiches i like sammiches.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> awww. i missed sammiches i like sammiches.


 
I do too...damn your avy, I feel the need to jizz now :|


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I do too...damn your avy, I feel the need to jizz now :|



That's a male skunk.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> That's a male skunk.


It's a trap!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> That's a male skunk.


I think your eyes broke, the poster is infact a male but that's a female skunk man, I see tits and he's even told me the artist that made the character :\



Taren Fox said:


> It's a trap!


 Yup, you fags think its a guy and bam your hit with a chest full of breasts <3~


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yup, you fags think its a guy and bam your hit with a chest full of breasts <3~



Or, you straights think it's a girl and bam you're hit with a penis.


----------



## 8-bit (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yup, you fags think its a guy and bam your hit with a chest full of breasts <3~



Ever hear of futa?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Ever hear of futa?


 What's that?



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Or, you straights think it's a girl and bam you're hit with a penis.


 
Lol I know the avy is a female though dawg :3c


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Ever hear of futa?


I've heard of it, but I can never remember what it is


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I do too...damn your avy, I feel the need to jizz now :|


 
God, now you made me look at the skunk...:|

brb


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> God, now you made me look at the skunk...:|
> 
> brb


 
That's probably going to be the sexiest thing to be on the forums for a long time now :\


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've heard of it, but I can never remember what it is


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=futa


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=futa


 
No...that's not something I'd like, I like my females 100% female with no additional add-ons :|


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 10, 2010)

guys it's a she not my fursona. not sure if i have one..yet. she's an older piece of otonashi's art named pepper.......wouldn't you like to be a pepper too??


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've heard of it, but I can never remember what it is



It's a trap!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> guys it's a she not my fursona. not sure if i have one..yet. she's an older piece of otonashi's art named pepper.......wouldn't you like to be a pepper too??


 
Sexiest skunk I've seen, also I wouldn't mind getting to know pepper...damn my hormones D:


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=futa


Now I remember :/

Kinda meh..


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> guys it's a she not my fursona. not sure if i have one..yet. she's an older piece of otonashi's art named pepper.......wouldn't you like to be a pepper too??


 
I wouldn't mind being _in_ pepper


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 10, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> guys it's a she not my fursona. not sure if i have one..yet. she's an older piece of otonashi's art named pepper.......wouldn't you like to be a pepper too??



Got a link to some drawings? :3


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> I wouldn't mind being _in_ pepper


 back! back i say!!she's mine...lol who wouldn't


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> I wouldn't mind being _in_ pepper


 Amen to that brotha *bro fist*


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> I wouldn't mind being _in_ pepper


Even if Pepper is a guy. :3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Even if Pepper is a guy. :3


 Why you gotta ruin it man :[


----------



## 8-bit (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> What's that?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I know the avy is a female though dawg :3c



but female + pingas 



WillowWulf said:


> I've heard of it, but I can never remember what it is




Must.... CORRUPT..... foritchytasty


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Why you gotta ruin it man :[


 blue balled


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> foritchytasty


You like my Jill Sandwich? :3


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Amen to that brotha *bro fist*


 
*bro fist*



Taren Fox said:


> Even if Pepper is a guy. :3


 
Maybe if 'he' was an extremely convincing trap.........

Idk I still consider myself straight at the moment because I haven't felt any attraction to a man irl


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> but female + pingas


 
Is not good, pingas are nasty looking :[
I'd rather look at a vagina.



garoose said:


> *bro fist*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is true


----------



## 8-bit (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You like my Jill Sandwich? :3



WHAT!? WHAT IS THIS!!!? 



south syde dobe said:


> Is not good, pingas are nasty looking :[
> I'd rather look at a vagina.



No. pingas is yum.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 10, 2010)

garoose said:


> *bro fist*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no worrys if i was a trap i'd be doing porno and rolling in the bucks.


Fuzzy Alien said:


> Got a link to some drawings? :3


try otonashi.net some of the links are broken but the artist(s) are here. deviant art. vcl too...i think.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> WHAT!? WHAT IS THIS!!!?
> 
> 
> 
> No. pingas is yum.


 
To you and a bunch of other's but I'd rather be doing very inappropriate things with the lady's private area :\


----------



## garoose (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> To you and a bunch of other's but I'd rather be doing very inappropriate things with the lady's private area :\


 
You said it :/


----------



## 8-bit (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> To you and a bunch of other's but I'd rather be doing very inappropriate things with the lady's private area :\



And then man parts come out her lady parts. Be careful, man.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> WHAT!? WHAT IS THIS!!!?


It's REALLY powerful. Especially against living things.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> And then man parts come out her lady parts. Be careful, man.


 
e.e


----------



## Jerreh (May 11, 2010)

Dogfuckers.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 11, 2010)

Jerreh said:


> Dogfuckers.


According to the dude with the shark avatar, only 10% of furries fuck dogs. >>


----------



## RallyArt (May 11, 2010)

... You really dont want me to answer this question lol


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> According to the dude with the shark avatar, only 10% of furries fuck dogs. >>


Isn't it illegal to do that?


----------



## ToeClaws (May 11, 2010)

*laughs!* Okay, that legitimately gave me a good laugh.  Answer: "ugh... yes, many times"

Someone who has not been disgusted by _something_ in the fandom either hasn't found it yet (hint, go to F-chan's Alt-hard section), or has issues.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Isn't it illegal to do that?



In most countries yes.



ToeClaws said:


> *laughs!* Okay, that legitimately gave me a good laugh.  Answer: "ugh... yes, many times"
> 
> Someone who has not been disgusted by _something_ in the fandom either hasn't found it yet (hint, go to F-chan's Alt-hard section), or has issues.



*shivers* I have been to Fchan's alt-hard section, a very long time ago, now that there is some creepy fucked up shit.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> *laughs!* Okay, that legitimately gave me a good laugh.  Answer: "ugh... yes, many times"
> 
> Someone who has not been disgusted by _something_ in the fandom either hasn't found it yet (hint, go to F-chan's Alt-hard section), or has issues.


(goes to F-Chan's alt-hard section)
lol damn!


----------



## ToeClaws (May 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> *shivers* I have been to Fchan's alt-hard section, a very long time ago, now that there is some creepy fucked up shit.



Yes... there is no way to unsee it. >_<

Hence my usual explanation to people that the furry fandom is pretty much a microcosm of general humanity - lot of good stuff, some weird stuff, and some downright CFuS stuff.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Huh...didn't know there was pictures of giving birth. Interesting, but definitely not a turn-on.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Huh...didn't know there was pictures of giving birth. Interesting, but definitely not a turn-on.



...and there's also the opposite.  I'd suggest you stop looking... before you learn more things you can't unlearn. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 11, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> See: "It's too small!" Disorder.


Hyper is a really odd fetish, what's so hawt about dongs bigger than your body?



Voidrunners said:


> Ë™ÆƒuÄ±qÉ¹nÊ‡sÄ±p ÉŸo lÇÊŒÇl ÊÇu É sÄ± sÄ±É¥Ê‡
> 
> Â¿,,sÄ±uÇd sÉ lnÉŸÉ¹ÇpuoÊ sÉ ÆƒuÄ±É¥Ê‡ÇÉ¯os,,
> 
> ...


Dude, penis is awesome, fuck off if you think otherwise. D:



Tails The Fox said:


> Isn't it illegal to do that?


Not in Sweden it isn't.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Hyper is a really odd fetish, what's so hawt about dongs bigger than your body?



Yeah, always chuckled at that one; if you get erect, you'd pass out.  (That'd be really awkward on first dates).


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 11, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Yeah, always chuckled at that one; if you get erect, you'd pass out.  (That'd be really awkward on first dates).


With a penis even larger than you are, I'd think you would die before it even got fully erect.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> With a penis even larger than you are, I'd think you would die before it even got fully erect.



Oh, you mean REALLY hyper.  Yar... don't think it'd be very good for your health.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

If it got too big, you wouldn't be able to put it in someone.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

I am immune highly resistant to disgust.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I am immune highly resistant to disgust.


same, but at some point it gets to be too much.


----------



## 8-bit (May 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's REALLY powerful. Especially against living things.



No, it's a lock-pick. It's very use for you, the master of unlocking takeitwithyou.



south syde dobe said:


> e.e



:3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> With a penis *even larger than you are*, I'd think you would die before it even got fully erect.


Ok now thats a little excessive. :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> If it got too big, you wouldn't be able to put it in someone.


You never know with the kind of sphincters and vagoos you find in this fandom.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You never know with the kind of sphincters and vagoos you find in this fandom.


Elastic.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Ok now thats a little excessive. :V


 Hey your that guy :O


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Elastic.


 true, some huge things things have been put inside others. Which brings me to my minor annoyance: wide-open vaginas. anyone hate them? Anyone besides me prefer tight, closed little holes as opposed to ones the size of the hole that iceberg made in the Titanic?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Yes... there is no way to unsee it. >_<
> 
> Hence my usual explanation to people that the furry fandom is pretty much a microcosm of general humanity - lot of good stuff, some weird stuff, and some downright CFuS stuff.



I don't often go to Fchan these days. e621 is like my main picture hunting ground now. But when I do go to Fchan I don't go to their hard boards. I don't like hardcore stuff.....In any form.


----------



## Ratte (May 11, 2010)

OP: Do dogs bark?


----------



## Yaril47 (May 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Damn straight it has. Fatfuck-fur fetishists, shitting dick-nipples, baby furs, etc. There's so much fucked up shit on here that it's hard to believe.



Why am I not that surprised that some people are into stuff like this. So these people have disappointed me, but that's there choice.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> OP: Do dogs bark?


Of course not. That would be silly... :V


----------



## Alstor (May 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> OP: Do dogs bark?


----------



## Kahrio (May 11, 2010)

Oh, aye. in more ways than i would of ever cared to know. especially since its a group i identify with. not to say i dont enjoy the porn to some degree, and not denying the fact i can be a weird mother fucker. but yeah. oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh yeah.


----------



## Vriska (May 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> No, actually. The disturbing stuff is always from the 4chan-type people.



We /b/tards hate you too.


----------



## Glitch (May 11, 2010)

I've had my fair share of near-barf moments, but fatfurs, scat/watersports, and cub porn really do the nausea trick.

And I've noticed that a lot of furs obsess over tentacle/goo rape.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 11, 2010)

Glitch said:


> And I've noticed that a lot of furs obsess over tentacle/goo rape.


Alot of people on the internet like tentacles/goo, not just furs.


----------



## Ames (May 11, 2010)

I stumbled across this ghost rape comic once.

It was some of the strangest shit I've ever seen.


----------

